# Woking Nuffield Part 39........



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

New home Woking Ladies 

Love to all
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Fingers I can't tell if your smilie is just sticking out its tongue or trying to lick a piece of chocolate off its chin

Sarah x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

If it's anything like me it's the chocolate     How are you doing Sarah?


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm good but getting a bit nervous about my first scan on Monday. I think the weekends going to drag a bit.  

Sarah x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Not surprising that you are nervous. What time is your scan - are you going to Woking for the scan?


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Fingers, hope you are well hun 

Sarah, good luck for your scan on Monday 

Off to bed, gotta be up bright and early to get my christmas







up, see you all tomorrow


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning.

Well I am in shock horror this morning and grinning like billio (sp) we have just had the call and all 9 of our eggs have fertilised and we are due to go back on monday for transfer at 7.45am !!

We are completely shocked as we said we had decided not to freeze any this time as last time we had 16 follies, size 22+ and only got 5 eggs and only 2 made it, and as we only had 13 follies this time and they ranged from 10-19 thought that we would be lucky to get 2, so now we are going to have to ask if we can change our consent forms again and freeze them as if we have 7 good spare ones we cant not keep them.

Sitting here in bed still with a big grin on my face and now wishing the weekend away. - However I have my Dad and Step mum coming up tomorrow for the day as I have my nephew for the day and overnight on Sunday so hope I am not too tired when I when I go in for transfer --- oh bugger i better arrange to drop Ben home nice and early.

Have a good day all

Kate x

PS has anyone spoken to minow since the other day ?


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh Kate, that is absolutely fantastic news! Congratulations, you must be over the moon. 

I hope the pain you had yesterday has now eased and that you are still taking it easy.  Before you know it, it will be Monday morning and you'll be PUPO.  

xx


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Well done Kate! I'm in at 8am for a scan so I'll see you there. I'll have to remember to wear something noticeable so you know its me.

I messaged Minow a couple of nights ago and she was fairly upset and having a break from FF for a while  

Sarah xxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thank you Beanie and Sarah, yes Sarah let me know what you are wearing and hopefully will see you there, but if  I dont I hope your scan goes well.

I cannot believe it we really thought this cycle was doomed especially as it was cancelled a couple of weeks ago good on Mr R changing his mind is what I say.

I have spoken to Minow via PM I really hope she comes back here soon

ktx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Kate im sooo pleased for you babe!

Huge congratulations     

Im so excited for you!!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Well done Kate, thats fab news, really pleased for you  

Hi Bendy, Sarah & Beanie


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Morning Myra, how are you today?  Up to anything nice this weekend?  The weather is gorgeous here, hope the sun is shining where you are too  

Morning to everyone else too!

xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Beanie

Just putting up the xmas tree today as dh is away until tomorrow, oh and catching up with some house work  

What about you?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning Ladies,

Kate - Fabulous news.. Congratulations honey.. not long to wait and if you have visitors hopefully tomorrow will go quickly. Hopefully baby Ben will bring you luck this cycle.                  I too Pm'd Minow and hope she comes back to FF soon.

Morning Myra, BEanie, Bendy, Sarah and everyone else, joy of joys I am in work AGAIN today. Stacking up my brownie points for next cycle


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Fingers

Poor you at work, its normally me, but finally got a weekend all to myself, dont work to hard hun


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I pm'ed Minow as well early this morning when i was first on here.

Im just about to go Christmas shopping, god i hope its not going to be too busy....

Hope everyone has a lovely day, and enjoy putting up the trees!  

Merry christmas everyone!!!!

Emm, that was a lovlely comment you made yestersday about the bfp, i forgot to say at the time.

Fingers- work on a saturday how rubbish!
Love Bendybird.xx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm going to try to do my Christmas cards today and possibly put up our tree as well.
I'm feeling more tearful today and wish that I could cancel Christmas this year but I know that it's not going to do us any good.  So I am going to try to make the effort.  

Poor you at work fingers but it's great that you can build up some extra hours for treatment.

Bendy, you're very brave facing the shops today!  Have fun and I hope you get everything you want.  By the way, how are you feeling today?  

Hi Sarah, good luck for your scan on Monday.

xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thank you for all your good wishes, I hope everyone is all ok today.

I understand Beanie about you wanting to cancel christmas as I got my last bfn on my birthday, but my mates dragged me out and got me very drunk at a BBQ at the hockey club and we had a real laugh and a good cry and it really helped me start to move forward so please try and have a great christmas have a few laughs and crys and I hope 2007 brings you everything you have always wished for 

Love and      vibes to you all

Kate xxx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Kate, I'm so sorry to hear that you had to suffer a BFN on your birthday - life is so unfair somtimes!  I will certainly try to take your advice and make the most of christmas.  Afterall, I'm still very lucky as I have the most wonderful DH who means to world to me.  Might even have a glass of wine this evening!  I'll be on the floor before I finish one glass though as I haven't had a drink since July!!!  hehe, will definitely be a sight to see  

Thanks again.   vibes to you too.

Hope everyone is having a good day.  I can keep up with the chat today - seems as if the board is much busier when everyone is at work!  

xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello Ladies

Ktx  - that is fantastic news hun! 100% fertilisation has got to be a good sign!  It's hard to stay calm on the Sunday though as you know the Woking team aren't in looking at the embies - I was terrified all day Sunday but Monday morning came around and we had some lovely 8 cell embies ready to go, so I'm hoping you will get the same.      

Cheesy - OMG contractions already! take it easy from now on - NO MORE HOUSEWORK! time to get the lazy DH to pull his weight and look after his very pregnant wife!!! Only a few more weeks to go though - congrats on making 34 weeks!

Beanie - I understand how you feel, please try to stay focused on the future and enjoy this time, even though what you are coping with is just awful. Have a few drinks as this does help a little.    

Hi to everyone else! We are off out again in a bit, going to pop into Guildford later on our way out to a friends house, tomorrow we will go and get our tree!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi all

What a lovely day  

KT- wicked news       roll on Monday morning!

Sarah good luck with your scan I bet your sooooo excited! 

Myra have fun putting your tree up! poor you working that cr*p! when do you start matey?

Hi wildcat have fun in Guildford! your a nutter going in on a sat afternoon  

I got my tx plan through and all my scripts this morning, I cant wait to get started again I hate this waiting lark! Tash what did you mean the other day when you said about you, me and Ali being in limbo land I forgot to ask?  

Little cheese just wants out to get her sticky mits on the pressies I think!hope your feeling a bit more comfy today Cheesy   

Beanie- you go for it poppit!  have a glass of wine   and let your hair down tis the season to be jolly!  

Hi Emma fingers Bendy georgie jelly karen monkey barney minow and everyone else hope your having a nice weekend!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Gill - yeah I know and normally I wouldn't bother but it's halfwy to my friends house and I can't be there until after 5pm as she's not home! also I only need to go to 1 or 2 shops as I really need some jeans so as long as I can get parked then I will brave the crowds!!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Gill

How ya doing hun, i start on Thursday, getting hot flushes at the thought of those needles  

See you are not far behind me, are you doing a fresh or frozen cycle? Glad you got your tx plan through, wont be long now  

Wildcat, have fun in Guildford, rather you than me, at the moment is stick to shopping during the week, i get really grumpy when its bsy, especially when someones bangs into me, i feel like   them one  

Hi Emma, Tash, hope you are having a good Saturday morning, and evryone else


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Myra I know I cant wait! who ever thought they would get excited about jabbing your self in the belly   you will be fine sweetie' bring it on' thats I say!   we are waking the snowies this time round  

Wildcat I parked in Farnhan road last Sat and there was loads of spaces and that was at 12.30!  plus you pay on the way out and I never have change!  

I would like to announce that dh and I are back on track with the   after my brief loss of libido of a whole week!    and we are best buds again, surprising isnt it!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Gill, i bet those snowies are getting excited as we speak, yippee  

Glad you and dh are back on track, know what you mean about the best buddies bit, when myself and dh get fruity, its like when we 1st met, we get all gooey eyed at each other


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Kate - just popped on to see how you got on and wow   9 little beans - that's fantastic - really pleased for you both. Monday morning will soon come round and you can be reunited


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Kate fab news honey i bet your smiling and good to have some frosties too  

Sarah-Good luck for monday its lovely seeing your little one and its heart beat for the 1st time enjoy 

Gill-Glad the old sex life is back 

Nvh-Glad you enjoyed the bath 

Wildcat-Have a great day shopping 

Cheesy-Sorry only got your text this morning honey glad to hear your ok 

Beanie-A m/c is very hard to deal with but why not try doing something to remember bubs at xmas life going to church xmas eve or maybe lighting a candle or something you will never forget your little one 

Myra-Not long till you start

Hello to everyone else 

_Post edited by Admin , please remember ff is a pubilc website and we can not allow personal comments regarding members that can upset people.  _


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, know how you feel having had 3 m/cs myself although mine were many years ago, it still hurts, anyway, hope you are well hun, i am trying to get motivated to put up my tree, i enjoy doing it once i get started, i am just trying to move my lazy backside


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Good luck with putting the  up   i have to do mine next week


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks for your lovely suggestion Emma, I'll have a chat with DH as I think it would be nice to do something to remember our little angel.

Really glad to hear that you will be starting treatment again soon Gill.

Myra, not long for you either, great news.  Woking must be sooooooo busy at the moment.

Wildcat, hope you manage to find some nice comfy jeans in Guildford - have fun.

Glad you're doing okay Cheesy.  Take it easy and get your DH to look after you.

Hi to anyone else I may have missed.

xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Beanie, i am getting really excited but nervous to, hope you are ok hun, right thats it i am off to do the tree now, move my lazy butt


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beanier-Loving your little cat sam he is a cutie


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

I know exactly what you mean Myra.  IVF is a real mixture of emotions isn't it?!  Try to stay as positive as possible as I'm sure that really helps.  You're in great hands at Woking too  

Have fun with the tree!  Can't be bothered to do mine now  

Ah, thanks Emma, he is gorgeous but I would say that wouldn't I!    I'm getting lots of cuddles at the moment too which is nice.  

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I had to take one of my furbabies to the vet for the 3rd time in the last couple of months   she has an infection on her back so he shaved some of her hair so i could apply some antibiotic gell to it and he put a lampshade on her she pulled it off twice within 30sec of putting it on her and she cut her nose and ear in the process   poor little mite told her its for her own good but she still takes it off


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Ahh, your poor furbaby, they just don't listen do they?!  I think mine would have done the same with the lampshade thing too!  We had a few problems with Sam at the beginning of this year as he was being bullied by one of our neighbours cats.  We had to take him to vets numerous times for cat bites so we now keep him in at night as that's when they seem to fight most. Seemed to have done the trick too (fingers crossed) The vet bills are just so expensive too.

How many furbabies do you have?

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh poor sam i hate seeing cats fighting  
i have 3 cats Henry,Porsche and Jasmine or we call her baby as she is small  

I will post a pic of them soon


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Afternoon!!

KT- congrats on the great fetilisation. hope you're managing to stay calm. good look for monday

Beanie- emma suggestions is great. Obviously you want to move on but why would you want tio forget something like that. i think a candle is a lovely idea


Sarah- have blown you some bubbles! 

wildact- you are mad going there today  Madness my love

I'm leaving that mistake as Wildact, I like it  

Can't remember any of the other posts so I'll have to leave it there and look back xx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Ahh, great names for your 3 little darlings. Which is the one in your picture? Whoever it is, is very cute.

I think I read that you weren't feeling very positive about this cycle.  You feeling any better today Emma?

Hi Sho, hope you are having a good day. Love the wildact mistake too!  

xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello everyone

I just wanted to say a big thank you to everyone who has pmd me. As many of you know I have had a pretty horrid couple of days, especially with the death of my uncle yesterday morning. I am now getting quite strong af feelings as well so finding it very hard to stay happy and positive. Forgive me for being quiet. I do follow how you are all doing but the fire and a blanket and dh's arms are calling so can I just send you all a big   for now and hope to be back soon.
Thank you again for your support and love.
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beanie-I cheated   i googled a cat and put it on there i cant remember why though   
Im ok thanks beanie still not feeling   but not in an upset way just in a well if it hasnt worked lets start again ..no point getting upset about it   have ahd loads of pm's from people egging me on which is nice  

Sho-You looking forward to your party tonight   no fighting now


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, you cheat, i thought that cutie was one of yours  

Well the tree is up, but bare lol, doggies are having a good sniff though, they will probably pull all the decorations off it when i am work  

Hi Sho, hope you are well today


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhhh myra you good i hate putting the tree up..although i must say that taking it down is the worst


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

I hate taking it down, as i always realise that we have horrible january to look forward to, although this year might be a good one for me


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Haha Emma, I'm sure your furbabies are much more gorgeous anyway! 

Sounds like you have a great attitude to this whole process.  I have a friend on one of the other boards who had an FET at the same time as me, no symptons what so ever - she got a BFP (she was so adamant it hadn't worked and went back to having sex and eating and drinking everything you're not meant to).  I'm sure you've already heard all of the stories though.  I'm keeping everything crossed for you  .  Great that you have so much support from everyone too.  It really helps doesn't it.

Hi Minow, I am so sorry to hear that you have had a few horrible days.  Sounds like you are in the perfect place today on this cold afternoon.  I know it is hard to stay positive but this IVF roller coaster is so unpredictable, you just never know.  Sending you loads of     vibes.

Well done on getting your tree up Myra.  I agree with you Emma, taking the tree down is definitely the worse bit!

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beanie-Let me try and attach a pic of henry he is the one who isnt camera shy


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh he is very handsome - bet he gets all the lady cats  

xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, have missed that picture of Henry, so cute


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

No he doesnt   i think he is gay   he acts like a big girl and squeeks when he meows not manly at all


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Ahhh, bless him


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, lol, my eldest dog, jumps at the slightest noise, dh calls him a puff, he is such a scaredy cat, well mine both look like cats anyway


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-Your dogs are cuties got any pics taken lately


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

We took some the other day, but dh has got the digital camera with him, so i cant download them, i will get an up todate picture when he gets home tomorrow, and i will change my piccie then


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Right i am off to finish the tree, have a good afternoon all

Emma


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

See ya Myra have fun with your


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Anyone watching strictly tonight or are you all X factor fans?


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Jelly strictly for me all the way, I am in my sparkly dress and shoes as I type!  

Sho you go steady tonight, dont get arested for gods sake  

Hi all catch ya later


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening all

Haven't had time to catch up properly but just thought I would pop in to say    I've got to go and get ready in a mo, meeting friends for champers and then off to see a friend playing drums in a band.  Shold be a good night.  bought a mini dress, kinda 60's style but very retro and plan to wear it with footless tights and sandles!  

Kate - well done on your 9 embies...thats great new  

Gill - when I said limbo land, I meant waiting to start.  Just one of my terms for it    I love strictly too by the way.

Emma - brilliant attitude to have hun otherwise this tc lark would send you to the looney bin    Hope your doing ok and never say never  

Hope the rest of the 2ww ladies are feeling ok   

Well me and dh have been out all day shopping and bought our xmas tree.  Its beautiful but a bit big    Won't have chance to decorate it tonight now, so will have to wait til tomorrow evening.  Off to meet the inlaws in Bath tomorrow for lunch.

Sho - hope your in the mood for dancing, romancing...oh oh come on and.....(nolans)  

Cheesy - contracts - wow    told you little cheese wants to be here for xmas

Anyway, have a lovely evening everyone and I will try and catch up tomorrow some time.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jellybabe-X factor and Leona to win she is excellent  

Nvh-Have a great night honey you deserve it you   in your minidress  

Gill-How are you honey   you made me   i  can just see you now with your sparkly dress on looking at ff


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Leona to win, she has an amazing voice  
Kate...great news hun,100%fertilisation sounds like you r gonna have some good embies there, all the best for ET on Monday
Sarah....hope your scan goes well, dont keep us in suspense wth the news....one or two
Emma, Minow, Bendy and Jellybabe...lots of   and   for you girls
Myra...try not to worry about the injections, its a doddle after you have done the first one believe me.
Gill....great news on starting  
Cheesy....had that baby of yours yet  
Minow.....lovely you hear from you, 
Tash.....hope you have a great time tonight,







have fun decorating your tree tomorrow
Hi Sho, Fingers, Wildcat, Beanie .......


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Gill lol, you in your sparkly dress  

Emma, leonie is really good, was disappointed Ben got voted off, although i think Ray got a few extra votes because of the tears, i bet the whole of Liverpool voted for him singing that song  

Nvh, have a fab time tonight  

Well tree is all done, but really fed up as i brought 2 lovely xmas candle holders in Prague last year, can i find them, i have looked everywhere, so sent dh a text as he is in Warsaw and told him to rush to the xmas market and get me some more  

TJ, my little furbabie keeps sniffing the baubles, i have this vision of my tree crashed to the floor when i come home from work next week   as long as it doesnt land on him

Well catch you all later


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Ali, hi hun, love the smiley lol


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

lol, you crazy women, loving it


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

what about this one


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

pmsl


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

hee hee


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

As you can c i am very bored.....gonna go and have a bath. 








Have a lovely evening.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

before you go heres a treat for you pmsl


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Emma...hands off hes mine   
LOL Myra xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Dont worry Ali, you can have him, ive got a lovely one here for Emma lol


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Isnt he cute Emma, pmsl


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Just so Mr Wildcat dosent feel left out heres on for you to, can you see the likeness Elly


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Off to bed, see you all tomorrow, i to was bored Ali


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well Ali and Myra you must of been VERY bored last night   

Girls you know this and i know this ....there is only one man for me and thats Mr r


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all

Emma your obsession with 'Mr R' is becoming a little bit   watch out 'Mrs R' Emma may boil your bunny!  

Ali & Myra what on earth were you two up to?  you could have donned your sparkly dresses and tangoed round the kitchen like me!   cool smilies though!

Tash hope you had fun last night! were your sandals sparkly too? 

Where's sho? I bet she got chucked in the nick my the MP's last night  

I   when Leaona sang "somewhere over the rainbow"     that girls voice is stunning! bet you would give her a run for her money Em's with your lovely 'Kum- bi-ahh' NOT  

got to dash now! catch you later!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope you liked my smilies lol, cheered me up, hope it did you to  

See you all later


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blimey its quiet  

Gill-Very funny watch out i may boil your bunny  
Cant believe you will start d/r in 10 days how quick has that gone   are you using your frosties or going for a fresh cycle  

Myra-We loved your smilies


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Emma

Glad you liked the smilies, really quiet today  

Hope you are ok hun


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im fine thanks honey d/f made me a bacon and egg sarnie earlier with loads of ketchup   so im happy for now  
What you up too  
Im soooo excited as Oliver is on channel 5 at 4.45 tonight i love it


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Glad you are ok, bacon sarnie, scrummy  

I am still waiting for dh to return from Warsaw, hoping he is back in time to make me some dinner  

He just called, on his way, yippee, i wonder if he is in the moad  

See ya later hun


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

I meant mood


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

See ya hun, hope he has bought you something nice back


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello All

Well my tree is up! and I have a nice mantle decoration too, I will take some pics later when it's dark so you can see the lights properly. Did you know thre is an Xmas tree photo comp this month? Bendy one of the mods asked me if I wanted to enter yours - let mwe know and we can enter it for you.

Nvh - Hope you had a good night out last night - dish the dirt

How are all the 2ww girls - hope you arw doing well today.

Ktx - good luck for tomorrow hun    

Love all the smilies and dancing gifs - such fun! 

I'm off to watch tv for a bit, then i'm cooking a roast chicken sunday lunch/dinner then more tv and early night!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Ohhh roast chicken   hope your ok  

Im jealous will have to do my tree tomorrow now and get a pic up


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Well hello everyonehope you have all had a good weekend

Kate    goodluck for tomorrow, are you having two out back this time or just one ?

I have a really odd question----- you no the electric shaversfor mens faces.....dp wants one 4 Christmas but says they can sometimes leave your face looking dark.....i know what he means as sometimes it looks like it hasn't taken all the manly hair away....does anyones dp use one??

Been getting aches in tummy today like period but not as strong as normal.  Hoping its a good sign.  have been visualising my embies getting tucked in ready for a long ride with me each night too so hoping that helps    

Catch u all tomorrow.xx

Bendybird.xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello everyone

Well it sounds like lots of you have been busy bees decorating your houses&#8230;still hoping DH will get stuff out of the loft so we can start on ours. We haven't really got room for a tree and anyway not sure I trust little furry ones with it but we can still do lights etc around the place. 

Gona try and do personals although knowing my luck I'll miss out some crucial people so I'll send big  to anyone I miss first of all so you can see you are very important as you get first mention!!!

Myra - hope DH return was lovely&#8230;I'm in the mood for dancing, romancing&#8230;.?  And Yay nearly the 14th&#8230;d'regging here you come!
Budgie - Hope all is going well for you 
KT - So nearly PUPO&#8230;.hope Monday goes well and that those embies have been dividing away for you all weekend. 
Emma - Hope the 2ww is passing ok. Hope you enjoyed Oliver on the TV&#8230;.Sorry I missed it. 
Jelly - Hope 2ww is not going too slow.  
Bendy - another 2wwer&#8230;.hope all ok.  Sorry DH wet shaves so I'm no help there
Cheesy - really hope contractions have eased. As other's have said I really hope you can take it easy&#8230;feet up and get DH used to doing everything for you. 
Wildcat - I hope Guildford was ok yesterday. DH went in early in the morning to try and miss the worst of the rush. Good on you for all your decorations&#8230;can't wait to see the piccies. 
Sarah 38 - Good luck with your scan tomorrow. 
Beanie35 -  Hello&#8230;haven't really said hello to you yet. So welcome to the mad house. Lovely bunch of ladies here but I know you already know that. 
Fingers - Poor you having to work the weekend. (I should have been but got a dep in for my gig) You'll have so many brownie points stored up and a lovely shiny halo as well. Good on you! 
Gill - Count down to D/regging&#8230;&#8230;.YAY! 
Sho - How was the party? Loads of baking done too eh&#8230;good for you. If it's anything like your carrot cake you might just find me sneaking round to try some!! 
NVH - I hope the party went well. With your figure I bet you looked fab in your mini! Hope you're doing ok my love. 

Ok so once again if I missed you out then have an extra 

Me, well been getting af type feelings and cramps but then this afternoon they got worse and then seemed to turn into pretty foul windypops &#8230;.lucky DH! Thankfully my Uncles funeral won't be till next week (after testing) as the thought of testing and funeral on the same day just seemed more than I could cope with. I'm trying to hang to the thought that he knew what we were going through and I'm sure he would have said as one leaves the world another enters&#8230; 

An evening of fire and tv ahead of me&#8230;..Oh and stuffing stockings that we made this afternoon (stuffing with the kids pressies that is)
Lol
Minow x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hello Woking Ladies

Wow, never seen you lot so quiet  Thought my eyes were deceiving me just now when I came to check the boards 

Wishing Bendy, Minow and Emma loads of   for the remainder of your 2ww girls! Let's hope it's BFP's all round

Minow, so sorry about the loss of your uncle sweetheart, sending a big hug your way 

Kate - sending lots of luck to you for tomorrow hunnie     

Love to all - off to snuggle up on sofa now with DP 

Tracy
xxxx


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Wow Minow that was some post!!!

Kate I'll plonk myself on one of the sofas at the top of the stairs tomorrow, I'll probably be there from 7.30 to miss the traffic. I'll be in a black skirt ands top as I'm off to work afterwards all being well. Hope to see you there!

Si has been up in the tree this afternoon putting up xmas lights and now I'm not allowed to shut the living room curtains or put the lights on as he wants to admire his handiwork. Hes talking about putting a Santas sleigh and reindeer on the roof - I'm finally glad that I hold the money around here and he can't afford to buy them.......I hope

Hope you all have a fab week

Sarah xxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Bendy?

Just about to watch 40 year old Virgin...been wanting to see it for ages


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

That's better!   Like it!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-  where did you get the smiley from   cant help you with the shaver question sorry  

Sarah-  for tomorrow say hello to your little one for us  

Kate-  your in good hands with Mr R give him a   from me  


Tracy-Everyones been putting up there   

Minow-Dont worry the a/f pains are a good   sign and i have heard before a life for a life  

Well d/f got the  and the decs down from the loft so will take a pic of it tomorrow and post it as my aviator


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi Minow,

I might watch that too, altough i saw it a while ago!

Just read your post, sorry to hear the sad news about your uncle 

Not long till test day is is, have my fingers firmly crossed for us all.....   

Cant wait to get to get as far as the weekend, hated AF coming early last time i felt a bit cheated that i couldn't get to test day.....must stay positive tho!!!
Hello EMMA!!!










Its so cute isn't it, its from www.clicksmilies.com

My tree looks lovely now as i have more decs and come wrapped pressys under it !!

/links


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy- im sure this will be your time bendy after the horrible go last time   

where is sho   wonder if she did get locked up last night


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hopefully it will be all of our turns


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Yea thats more like it!!!!

I have no symp's either, its annoying isnt it..... but what will be will be i suppose!  I never get sore boobs really, i just always get tired like i need to sleep so bad.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I am very tired in the afternoons but that could be boredam   honey if it doesnt work for us it will one day     

You still coming tueday


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Yes my lovely im still coming, im looking forward to it!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hie everyone!!!

I am not nor have I been in jail lol

Do last night was crap frankly. It was at the Hilton in Wokingham. Yu'd think it would be good but no. The food was not worth the money. DJ wa about 60, bald and fat, and kicked off the evening with Phil Collins "Easy Lover". Prat! Then he took us back, way back to Roy bloody Orbison.  Baileys was £5.50. i knew it would be expensive so I took my own bacardi in my bag. No one else thought of that...losers 

KT- Good luck for tomorrow. 

PUPO girls, not long to push now. Hang on in there

Sarah- good luck for tomorrow as well

Bendy- my dh uses an electric razor. It one with the circular foils on it. He gets on very well with it. Because he is in the ARmy he has to be clean shaven everyday, if he had any stubble showing he would be sent home to shave and he never has yet so you can take that as a recommendation   They are quite expensive thoug, so make sure he does actually want one and will use it otherwise its a total waste of money. I think his is Phillips

NVH- there has been a post on the MAle Factor for you. Only telling you in case you are like me. I post on these things and then promptly forget where I posted 

Wildcat- 

 Myra, barney, monkey, fingers, Ali, Alisha, Gill and to everyone else. Hopefully I haven't missed anything one or anything important


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening all

What a hectic weekend....last night was great.  The venue was crap and the people were really chavvy but the band was great.  Had a boogy and drank some champagne and G&T's....didn't get to bed til about 3am and was nursing a very bad head this morning.  Then we had to drive to Malborough for 12pm to meet the inlaws for lunch.  We got there just in time cause any longer in the car and I would have chucked  

Myra/Ali - loving those smilies....you two must have been very bored.  Great entertainment though.  I love the 'Elly' one  

Sho - How disappointing for you about last night. Cheers about the post, had forgotten actually so will pop over and take a look.  

Emma, Bendy, Minow     

Myra - hope dh gets home safe and sound

Gill - I think I missed something with the sparkly dress    not long at all for you now.  Time seems to fly when its for other people.  Hope you have a nice day off tomorrow.

Kate - good luck tomorrow  

Sarah - good luck with your scan  

 to everyone else...

Who got chucked from stricltly last night  

Well tree is up and looking good even if I do say so myself.  Will have to take a photo of it to show you all.
Can't believe i've got to go to work tomorrow    Oh well, only 4 days and then i'm off again ....


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hiya my lovelies, glad you liked the smilies, tash did you see the drummer one i found especially for you.
It was between Emma and Louisa and louisa went she was really upset but then announced she was going off the Italy with her dance partner.....  
xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ali - i loved the drummer smiley - how cool was that.
So is louisa & her dance partner getting jiggy then    
I'm knackered and still feel a little sicky, feel like I am getting a sore throat too   xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

let me see if this works..


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Damn i lost 2 posts...whats going on. Tash what ya been upto to get a sore throat.....actually i probably dont want to know


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

didn't expect to get a whole band of smileys though


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Well done,
I got all my pressies wrapped today and am hoping that DH might surprise me and put the tree up tomorrow. I am surprised how organised i am, have only 2 pressies to get and thats it. Cards all done and posted too.    
I am sitting hear with a lovely glass of red wine, dye on my hair waiting for Lost to start.
xxxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Ther r some really cool smilies on that site.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ali - i don't know....maybe shouting in the bar last night, nothing obscene anyway you dirty minx 
All my pressies are wrapped too and I am in the same boat as you. Just need to bring em down and put them under the tree. Couldn't face any  tonight 









I'm off now hun, enjoy your wine and lost and will catch up tomorrow. Hope dh does the tree for you.


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Just wanted to pop on and say that altho I haven't been on much I have been thinking about you all, esp you PUPO girls!

*Emma, Minow, Bendy, Jellybabe* - Hang on in there!   

*Minow* - I PMd you. Hope you are doing OK

*Kate* - for tomorrow love x

*Sarah* - Keeping everything crossed for your scan tomorrow 

*NVH* - Loved your band smilies!!!

*Sho* - Sorry your night was a bit crap, well done you for sneaking in the booze!!!

*Gill * - Not long til you get going again!!!  

*Ali * - Well done on being organised, wish I was!!

*Beanie35* - Welcome to the madhouse!!! Seriously, everyone is lovely on here! Hope to speak soon.

Hope I can get on during the week but it is another hectic one for me. Will definetely check in every so often to see how the 2ww ers are doing. Have a good week everyone!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Anyway...enough about me.
Kate...good luck tomorrow, looking forward to reading your PUPO post  
Emma, Bendy, Minow and Jellybabe....not long to go know  
Sho...sorry to hear you had a crap night....i always take a water bottle full of vodka to places like that








Minow....sorry to hear about your uncle, thinking of you lots  
Myra....hope you are havin a good time with DH  
Sarah.......good luck with your scan tomorrow  
Tash...how ya been hun....has a date been set for the following week for coffee xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hiya Barney....lovely to hear from you......how ya doin, are you all ready for Xmas??


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhh i missed you all  

Barney-Hope your well  

Ali-Love the pic of the kittens  

Nvh-I love Malborough went there when i stayed at the spooky pub i told you all about th red lion in Avesbury


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

I am OK thanks girls. had a big night out in London on Saturday - too much champagne!!!! Oh well, it is nearly Christmas! 

We have our follow up with Mr R this week which I am really looking forward to although I will be gutted if he says it is just bad luck  Hoping there is something that he might suggest to get more good quality embies (1st attempt - 6 eggs, 5 fertilised, 3 viable embies, 2nd attempt - 11 eggs, 5 fertilised, 2 viable embies) as I feel that the number we ended up with was quite low. I know that lots of people do not even get to that stage but the fact that we nearly didn't get our 2 to put back this time is kind of scary. Also want to ask if there is anything that can be done to stop af coming so early again. 

Will keep you posted xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

barney give him a huge   when you see him from moi


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning all

I hope you all had good weekends.

All was looking good last night for another one of those dreams....when suddenly my dream took an odd turn...I was having to run a 3K race...not that far really except I was dressed up as a pink rabbit as i was the mascot for a major football team. Not only was this about turn in my dream a great dissapointment but why on earth would a major football team want a pink rabbit for a mascot? Anyone any good at reading things into dreams? I don't even like football...well I've not got any interest in it let's put it that way. I've never dressed up as a pink rabbit and haven't run in a race since school. You can imagine that not getting the dream that I thought I was going to get left me pretty annoyed but try as hard as I could there was no way I could swing it back into the direction I was hoping for! (or should that be hopping for!   )

Ho hum!

So what's everyone up to today? Anyone doing anything nice? Gona make some more Christmas cards here and get the ones that need posting written and all ready to post. I've never been this organised in my life for Christmas...the one plus side of the 2ww i guess!  

Have fun whatever you are doing.
lol
Minow x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning Girls 

Minow, what's up doc    

Lovely morning isn't it


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning All!

 to the PUPO girls. Hope you are all managing to stay positive.

my tree is also up now, although it is looking a little bit worse for wear. I think we need a new one next year 

Minow- I can't possibly understand that dream!!!!  

NVH- sorry you are back at work hun   At leat you haven't got long to do before you go on holiday again. Its not the best weather either is it for going back to work

Barney-  hope the review goes ok with MR R. Make sure you write all your questions down.

Ali- nice new picture  Good girl taking your vodka  i don't know why they think they cn charge so much for a drink. Four X was £3.50  and apparently no one driks that because its pish. Needless to say the blokes weren't impressed

KT- hope everything is going ok

Sarah- hope the scan is good. Bet you're excited 

hi to fingers, alisha, gill, , monkey, karen, and anyone else I have missed

Pies to make again today as dh seems to inhale them as he walks through the door. It doesn;'t seem to matter how many I make they don't last long enough.  A bit of ironing to do as well.

Off to see James Morrison tonight  in Portsmouth. looking forward to it, but also a bit worried because its standing room only!!!! anyone been to a concert like that? whats the drill? Does it matter ehat time you get there, because you have to push your way to the front?  If its really packed dh will more than likely declare himself claustrophobic and then we'll have to go. I did warn him!!!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Haven't had a chance to read yesterdays posts yet, off to the doctors in a bit, nothing serious! so I'll play catch up when I get back.

Good luck Kt for ET this morning!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Took a pic of my    will take one tonight when its dark too as not that great  

Off to lunch with a couple of friends will be good to get out of the house

Sho have fun tonight  

Wildcat-Glad everything is ok


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thank you for all your wishes girls I am now pleased to say I am PUPO

We have 2 grade 1 8cell embies on board - my telletubbies!

I am now heading back to bed for some more R&R will be back on later to check on you

Cheesy I hope you are all ok and babybell (little cheese) is behaving herself.

Take care all

ktx

PS sorry Sarah I realised it was you just after I went into the room as I hadnt checked your message before I went I hope your scan went well


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Well done now you have to get pg with at least one of those


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

congratulations KT- they sound great!! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks for all the good luck messages. The scan went well. We've got one beanie on board, in my uterus and I saw a heart beat. I have some scan photos that show me very lttle so I'm not going to post them. 

Such a relief!!!

I'm glad it was you Kate, not that I mind wishing complete strangers good luck but it sounds a bit funny. Look after yourself and your little ones.

Now I can change my ticker and not be quite so precious about it all

Sarah


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sarah

Well done     

Can i ask why did you go to woking for a scan when your little one was concieved naturally


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

KT - Yay well done on being PUPO.....here's to a sticky 2 weeks (if you get what I mean!   )

Sarah - Yay, well done. So glad little one is in the right place and doing ok!

Being a bit thick here so please forgive me but when you go for that first scan is it internal or external? 

Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Internal scan until 12wks


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for that. I just wasn't sure. Good old dildocam eh!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi all

Emma your tree is lovely!  

Sho- Im glad your ok I was getting a little worried   We stood to watch Daniel Beddingfield and dh moaned and groaned, I dont think it matters what time you get there, people shove you and stand in your way anyway, mind you I am a shortarse!   Dont wear high heals my feet killed!   I love James M especially "wonderful world & undiscovered" I like to sing very loudly and dramatically to those in the car!    

Minow   whats for lunch "carrot soup" ?  

Tash- glad you enjoyed your band and you had a good old booze up   

Sarah great news     congrats!

KT - they sound great, put your feet up and enjoy being pupo    

Hang on in there all you 2ww ladies    

Off to Guildford in the rain this arvo! DH is home in bed with a nasty sore throat so I will be a good wifey and look after him too!


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm having trouble posting a reply.

Emma it just felt like we were rounding things off with the clinic. I wanted an early scan to reassure me and our local EPU is at work and I was scanned during my miscarriage there so I'd rather avoid having early scans there. 

Sarah


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

oh i see yeah i can understand that sarah, are they going to monitor you closely because of your m/c  


Gill-Thanks honey


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

morning all - miserable day here 

Kt wow great news on your embies - how bloomin exciting!! best of luck today with e/t   oop congrats on being pupo - 8 cell that's brill  

cheesy blimey contractions  hope its calmed down now 

sarah good luck with the scan today  oop well its good news thats fantastic! 

Barney good luck with your follow up 

nvh hope you feel better only four day left 

great smilies ali 

emma tree looks lovely 

Hatster hi hun - how are you doing?

Hi Luc 

good luck to the pupo ladies this week  and hello to all you other ladies!

sho pmsl 


sho28 said:


> Baileys was £5.50. i knew it would be expensive so I took my own bacardi in my bag. No one else thought of that...losers  / quote]


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Emma - No not particularly closely I think. I'm going to have the neuchal fold scan and blood test at 12 weeks and the EPU have promised me scans in the meantime if I'm worried or bleeding but I'm hoping to last until january.

Sarah x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-What you up to now your off work  

Sarah-I hope everything goes well i know what a worry this must be for you hun


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Sarah- great news  I bet you are glad the EPU will put your mind at rest if you need it. What a lovely early xmas prezzie. So when's your due date?

Gill- Ah thanks for worrying hun. No need. I was just fine  Bit worried about this gig tinight now!!! I can us staying for about 5 minutes. Oh well we'll just have to see how it goes. We bought the tickets early sot they were dead cheap before he got more famous. Its dh way of trying to make sure we have a life because I tend to get all consumed with not having a baby and have  a tendancy to stop doing anything, so I appreciate what he's tryihng to do and wil enjoy it!!!   I absolutely love the album. My favourite is this boy. I've seen him live on the telly and he never puts a note wrong so we have high hopes for tonight. He better deliver 

Hi Alisha- glad you liked that  I was in a filthy mood yesterday when I wrote that. Can't believe I put losers!!   Oh well....

Pstry is made, but I don't have much hope for it. I think its a dud batch. You'll hear me swearing soon because its all breaking up


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-No swearing


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

sho go on swear swear swear      come on love get it together  and get your pastry sorted your a professional for goodness sake    buy it frozen and say its yours no one will know and we wont tell


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-  dont tell her that


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

am a lady of leisure  
not for long though  as lots to do as I haven't started xmas yet ! got tree up yesterday . so i'll take a piccy too but its a bit squashed in 
got some homework to do cause of the course I *have * to do in Jan  - a mere 75 tasks (39 unpaid sodding hours) if you don't mind ahhhhhhhhoh  

yeah Had my follow up and Mr R seemed to know what my questions were going to be (again)  how does that happen 
I'm sure one of you is a SPY  or something  its a bit spooky
going to have some tests done before our fet - which I'm happy about 
if they come back negative then may have a hysteroscopy and lapraoscopy - but they do carry some risks

so pleased by the outcome  
what are you ladies up to today? I may make some mince pies with almond pastry  as I hate the shop bought ones


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

ooops didn't realise pastry was a touchy subject this morning


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha   dont say that word  

Mr R is like that you take a list of questins and before you can reel them off he has already said what you were going to ask


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

he knew exactly the angle I was coming from though ... 

areehhh I've got a few more bubbles thank you  - bubble person


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

psyhic Riddle


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I have been lucky with my pastry up til today. It just didn't feel right, but we'll see. I did some with Almonds last week Alisha. Very nice!! Bit all gone, so I need a slightly less appealing pastry   I have bought pastry before, because its only for us, but home made tastes so much better. 

Alisha- Hope you don't mind me asking what tests Mr R has recommended. He didn't recommend any to me apart from the lap. I did want some kind of investigation into the immune issue, but he basically said it wasn't necessary.  Sorry for being so nosey


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Alisha- it was me. I like the numbers to be round, and Emma knows this which is why she gives everyone odd numbers just to wind me up


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I know you are. Naughty girl


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i meant you...she devil


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

trust you are all well  

Congrats Kate on the transfer      

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Morning guys!

Kate well done, two 8 cells are great, did you get any for the freezer?

Love B.x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh Cheesy glad you came on! Hows the old contractions?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma don't think I don't know what you've done


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

sho im inocent  

Cheesy-Glad your back at work  

Bendy-Do you like my  i will take a pic tonight as you cant see the lights


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emma your tree is lovely, i like your windows too!

Sho  

Cheesey hows the baby?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

my windows are very clean arent they Bendy..i like clean windows


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Morning Girls

Just a quick one as gotta get ready for work, well dh back safe and sound, its good to have him home.

Kate, well done you, congratulations on your 8 cell embies, they sound great  

Emma, tree looks lovely, compared to my sad effort  

Sho, happy pie making  

Sarah,  congratulations on your scan, really pleased for you  

Hello to Wildcat, Minow, Bendy, Gill, Alisha, Cheesy, Ali and everyone else, hope you all have a good day


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

omg you have only 4 days to go.......so thats 2


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Well back to work and back to reality!  

Kate - well done on those embies, they sound great...good luck with the 2ww    did you manage to freeze the rest in the end  

Minow - weird dreams are a good sign but how disappointing that it interrupted your big 'O'  

Emma - tree looks lovey, have a nice lunch today.  How are you feeling    Marlborough is really lovely.  It reminds me of Yorkshire a bit.

Gill - poor old dh, glad you're giving him lots of tlc

Sho - i'm sure your pies will be lovely, although I am going buy mine already made!    Enjoy your concert.

Cheesy - how are you and the contractions  

Bendy and Jellybabe    

Alisha - glad your follow up went well.  I've got mine on Weds & a long list of questions for Mr C

Barney - made ask them to do ICSI next time.  Good luck with your follow up.  

Sarah - well done with the scan, what a relief eh!

Wildcat - hello & catch ya later

Hello Myra


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-Get to work you lazy mare  

Bendy   yeah i know (said in the style of little britains Andy)  

Nvh-Poor you being back at work


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yes back at work    but seems she is still in my tummy for a wee bit longer     I have an appt tomorrow to check how much, if any, the head is engaged so will let you know wednesday, apparently that gives a good indication of time altho for 1st timers, head could be fully engaged for weeks (2) but it does feel like I have a tampax half hanging out   Nice eh


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Urgghhh Cheesy tampax


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

2 days im so excited  

Dont want to go back to work on Wednesday  

Cheesy - a tampax


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheesy - that must be so uncomfortable.  I reckon it won't be long but what do I know


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Bendy..im not excited though


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Tash, sorry hun missed you, have fun at work, off myself at 1.00, i hate late shifts, cant wait till January as i have 3 weeks off, yippee


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

No worries Myra....crap going to work eh!  

Emma - how are you feeling      I need to clean my windows too, haven't had chance...wanna come and do em


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks Sho - just been to find the info...he may have suggested this cause I've been worried about the fact that me and dp have been together 13 years - hardly ever using contraceptives and feel its not bad luck   but they are mainly blood clotting ones - they mentioned 4 so not sure I've got the exact ones as they don't exactly roll off the tongue! but defo - anti cardio lipin antibodies and  lupus antocoagulant and factor v leiden but not sure of the fourth ... thrombophillia ? also chromosome/karotyping (both of us)   - he also mentioned (not prompted by me) nk cells and where they do testing ...? !  which I was slightly confused about as I'm not sure its a green light or not    but it certainly was an interesting meeting   

morning myra, , bendy, nvh,

cheesy glad all is well - that's a pretty grotty feeling down there for you though 

i'll eventually get this posted ....try again - stop posting!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

No i dont i have a window cleaner..can you really see me up ladders cleaning windows  
Im fine honey normal but tired in the afternoon which i think is boredom


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Just wanted to say congratulations  to Sarah 

Cheesy - keep that little one in there a little longer 

 to everyone else.

Deb


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hi deb good to hear from you


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im tired in the afternoons too, which is probably just down to me being bored and at home.  I keep poking at my boobs but they're not sore  

i have a window cleaner, cant be doing with all that!

Hi deb


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Sounds like everyone is getting in the Xmas mood - we haven't put up any decorations yet but fortunately finished off most of the christmas shopping this weekend (including some new shoes for me - I like that kind of christmas shopping).

Congrats on being PUPO Kate - those embies sound fab - I am sure you are going to have a BFP for Xmas.

Sarah - so pleased that your scan goes well  - once again you have definitely given me hope for a natural BFP. Here's to a very happy and healthy pregnancy for you.

2ww girls - hope you are all feeling positive    - good luck for the last few days.

Cheesy - how are you feeling? 

NVH and Barney - good luck for your follow ups this week - I will be very interested to hear what they say/recommend.

Glad everyone else has been enjoying the run up to Xmas - we had quite a busy weekend with lots of food and drinks which was good fun. Off to visit MIL next weekend which probably won't be as much fun but still it means I get to have xmas with my family - hurrah!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Emma, you've got bay windows, I love those  

who hasnt done their bush yet then   Hubby did our yesterday and after watching football and too many beers wanted to dance to some xmas song in the kitchen with me whilst I was peeling the spuds and do some sort of posh "switching on of the lights"   two hours later after dinner he was asleep, well passed out


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

im off now to get ready for lunch  

have a nice afternoon


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - enjoy your lunch.  I've got a window cleaner too for the outside, I mean the inside!

Bendy - youdon't necessarily have to have sore boobs hun... the 2ww is mad eh!  Stop poking  

Cheesy - you have a little dance around the potatoes last night   very romatic


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

good morning 

Blimey, whilst I was typing this there were 25 posts   

Thank you all for your support, it's a great help thro the dreaded 2ww.

Barney Bear - Hope you get some answers from the wise owl that is Mr R. If anyone can answer your questions, he can. Just so you know you are not alone - we had 13 eggs, 8 fertilized and only 2 "viable" embies so no snow babies. This happened last time aswel  . It is disappointing but the way I look at it is that nature made the decision as to which to put back. Anyway I'm sure Mr R will know what to do.

Alipali + Myra - loved your  s

Kate -   two 8 cell embies, you must be over the moon. Feet up and lots of rubbish TV. 'Vanessa' is good for a    

Minow -   you have got so much to deal with at the moment. Loved the funky tree.  

Bendy - a/f signs can be a good thing. I have read many posts where a bit have mild cramping in the 2ww leads onto bfp  

Emma - enjoy lunch with your chums. I'm sure it will do you good to get out of the house.  

Alisha - Sounds like Mr R is on the case. At least there are some new avenues to explore.

Sho - Shame about the party, sounds a bit pants. What was he thinking using Phil Collins as the opener. I do the vodka in the handbag aswel. last year at the Runnymede Hotel we were caught   so will do it under the table next time. Hope you survive the concert, maybe try eating loads of garlic  

NVH - glad you had a good boogy. Loved the smiley band  . Hope your follow up with Mr C goes well.

Wildcat - hope your appointment went well with your doctor. I know you tested regularly up to your test day. When did you start to see the faint blue line appearing?

Cheesy - glad to hear you are doing well.

Love Jellybabe


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

As expected. Pastry wsa indeed crap!!!!  Only managed to get 6out of it. that won't even get dh past lungh time   Oh well. Have to do some more tomorrow. But not before my lovely coffee with a few certain ladies 

By the way, any chance we can make that a touch earlier?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - don't know where everyone is apart from emma    Poo about the pies!  i'm sure they great though, you're jprobably just being over critical


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

sho did you see my reply earlier about the tests? I don't know why tx's and investigations vary so much..
sorry about the pastry .. I'm sure your dh won't notice


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Can you b***dy well believe this I havent been paid from this crap job yet and called up to see why and the woman said "oh no you would'nt have been paid if your bank, not till end of Dec, sorry did'nt anyone tell you that" I am so angry   and in 2 minds wether to tell them to shove it   if I had been told I wouldnt have minded and just have re-jigged it but its b***dy Dec and I am skint!    I hate having to ask dh for money it makes me feel like a real pikey scrounger


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - thats out of order   go and kick some    can't you ask for an advance under the circumstances


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I will have a pop tomorrow when Im in   but its HCC so I think it will be out of the centre's hands! I am soooo cross!

Ive got tons of stuff coming up and I will have to rely on dh for cash, I will feel like a kid asking him and Im doing christmas day so that will cost a fortune  now Im stressed  ! I will be starting the new year in O/D big time!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

oh Gill   whats that all about then are you self employed on jobs   Not nice to go into the new year skint, I know that feeling


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

arree sorry to hear that gill - that's one of the biggest pains starting a new job that you have to wait longer for your pay   I just transfer money from dp's account online to mine   much easier


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Yeah but do you normally have to wait 2 months?   I hate not being independant


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thats really annoying Gill, were you not given any paperwork explaining payment terms


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

yeah I had to    I used to get paid for the previous months work


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Alisha- sorry hun yes I did see your post. I knew there was something I wanted to say and totally forgot 

Thanks for that. When I said to Mr R that I was not happen just going blindly into the next treatment, he said neither was he, but from the perspective of the condition of my tubes, becuase I have had a HSG in the past that suggested a blockage. Despite the fact that the following HSG and HYCOSY said they were clear, they also said that the spill wasn't forceful enough which could be due to spasm, but it could also be due to a slight blockage. So getting back to my point  MR R wants to investigate that further to make sure one way or the other. Whilst I wa happy (ish) with that, I do think there may be an immunological issue, because all the embryos I have used bar one, were 8 cell grade 1-1.5, given my age etc, I should on paper have conceived by now in 3 treatments. So I pushed him on this and in the end he gave in and said he would test for anit cardio lipids and lupus, and that as par for the course, I should take asprin next time. I'm happy enough with that, but kind of wanted a complete work up. He didn't seem there was any reason to test me for anything else, and at the end of the day he should know best. I'm just desperate and not able to think clearly, and I know that. I'm going to get all my bloods done in the new year. I don't need them for ages, but I want to see things like FSH and that just in case its up, I can try and do something about it before I get to the time of treatment. IFKWIM 

Sorry for long winded answer


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Gill -that's a right bummer!. can you put it all on the old credit card and then pay it all off when you get paid? Or is that a bit risky leaving you short the following month? 

Me and dh have always had joint accounts before we even got married. I know what you mean about wanting to feel independant but luckily for me, he would never make me feel like it waws pocket money. I run the finances anyway so if anything, I tell him how he can spend his money   I think you're going to have to bite the bullet or dip into your savings


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Is Wildcat about today??

I just looked in my stash of early tests i got from e bay and i only have one left............ohh i wanted to test early!!

Are there any shop brought ones that are ok for testing early?

B.x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh Bendy - I keep swinging between wanting to test early and being too scared too! I've never got to test day before so it could be taken out of my hands but then if af doesn't arrive 2 days early as it always has then I will be wondering and wanting to test...Oh blimey, for a crystal ball eh!

If I do sucumbe I might keep it secret as I know others want to test early too and if not careful we'll all move 2 days forward to avoid the stress of testing all on the same day and then hey presto we'll all be testing on the same day again!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Bendy the queens of early testing need to answer that one...  

sho sounds like he's got a good plan for you considering previous history - i reckon he knows what he's doing!   what does IFKWIM  mean??


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

IYKWIM - if you know what I mean

(P.s. I'm still ready your posts just not posting much)


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Ta!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi All

Back from docs with soem fybogel to help with the bottom issues! lol I'm hoping it will help 'move things along' i'm sick of all the pains it causes so I had to do something!

Sho - hope you have a fab tiome at your gig tonight, sorry you didn't get many pies but you can tell DH that I think it's punishment for eating the pies you were meant to bring me the other day! lol  I can make it earlier tomorrow if everyone else can, we are meeting at 11 at the moment, but I can be there for 10am - I just spoke to Emma on the phone, she can also make it at 10am.

Gill - sorry you haven't been paid - that's a pain especially at this time of year. I'd def be complaining and asking them to sub you some money in the form of a cheque.

Cheesy - glad baby cheesy is ok and still in there, must feel very strange right now though! I hope she sticks around for a few more weeks though as she needs to get nice and fat now!

Bendy - Are you making your own way to Woking tomorrow or do you want a lift?

It's taken me over an hour to catch up with about 10 pages since yesterday, now I've gone and forgotten when everyone wrote! DOH!!!!

So I think I'll just say HELLO to everyone at this point and go forward from here! lol OK so I know this is the laxy way out but sod it, I didn't get much sleep last night and I'm tired! so there.... !  

I will update the list later too - I'm on the wrong PC at the moment!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bendy - I have a few tests left if you want some!

Oh and seeing as we are posting Xmas tree pics here is one of ours as well as the decorations made from the tree and bits of ivy/plants from the garden!










Mantle without the lights on:










and with the lights:


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

they are lovely!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Looking lovely Wildcat  
Hope the stuff does the trick for you...very miserable tummy pains


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

very nice Wildcat, very creative


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Just read your pages and forgot what you all wrote

Sarah glad all went well at your scan and you got to see the little bean and hear the heartbeat it helps it all feel real now doesnt it he is to the next 7 1/2 months flying by.

Elly I love your fireplace very nice, lets hope this week you are more regular  

Bendy stop poking your boobs hunny you will make them sore   

Gill double check your contract as normally contracts are either paid at the end of the month or if longer its normallyy 2 weeks after the end of the month will they not pay an advance seeing as its christmas?

Sho sorry about the pastry Mrs you are far too domesticated for me, hope you get everything done soon.

Minnow and Emma good luck with your early testing   .

Hello to everyone else I have not quoted individually there are loads of us on here and my brain has gone to mush and I just know if I list everyones names I am bound to forget someone and get told off.

We have just had a call from the clinic and we havent frozen any, as some were not good enough, they were 4 that were freezable but they couldnt tell how many cells they had as they had developed rather quickly and were kind of on mass blobs so we have made the executive decission not to freeze them and hopefully we wont have to go through this again but if we do then we will go for another fresh cycle. FINGERS FIRMLY CROSSED WE WONT NEED THEM ANYWAY!.

How is everyones day going I cant believe i have slept for most of it so far

ktx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - I really feel for you  

Wildcat - you're tree and decs are looking great!  Sorry about the pains, I really feel for you, this pregnancy is not very nice
is it!    I really hope it all starts to feel better and you sail through the next few months

Kate - you won't need frosties...have a good feeling about you, don't know why!  

Minow - no testing early   if you get passed the day af normally appears you doing great anyway.

Bendy - a sign that not to test with no hpt's...wildcat, stop encouraging her  

Cheesy - am getting excited for you.

Welcome Potsworth - was wondering what you was going to say then    You are more than welcome to join us mad lot, hope you have a open
mind though cause this lot can get really rude    Good luck with your op.

Sho - this tx lark is such a mind f*ck....I don't think they will do immune test for me either but am gonna ask.  I know they are going to say
that I have only had one fresh and frozen cycle, obviously from the same batch so there's no point in testing at this stage, although I want
to know what the plan is for my lining next time    Gonna have to request slight over stimmulation in order to help it get thick!  

Back to work and I swear everyone is pregnant.  Went down to canteen to get something to eat...opened the door and pg person
walking towards me


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hello Everyone!  

It's so exciting waiting for you girls to test!!!!  I have a great feeling about it! Especially since your  WOKING GIRLS !!!

Hi Potsworth! I am a newbie too!!!  Waiting for GP to send letter as well!!!  I'm giving it a week and then I will be calling if Woking doesn't call me.  It will be nice to have a appointment. I will feel like I am making progress then.  

Since my husband had a vasectomy reversal I'm looking forward to a new SA.  I just want to pin point the problem.  

We had my husbands work Christmas party last Saturday.  It was in South Wales at the Celtic Manor.  WOW! what a beautiful area!    

Can't wait to see some BFP"S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Candy


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

NHV is the naughty rudey!!

 

Pots, welcome to the thread!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello Pots!
Nice to have you here with us. Very impressed by your entrance - what a nice knock you've got!!!   
Mx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bendy - moi  rude........nahhhhhhhhhhhhh!    

Pots - loving your miss lucky picture

Candy - did I tell you that my dh had a vr     It was a success but we didn't know that scar tissue can build up cause
no one told us    so when we went to nuffield and dh had to produce a couple of sa's the embryologgist said that it could
be scar tissue stopping the little buggers from getting out, which surpised us    Saying that we ended up with 4 grade 1 embryos.
I guess Mr C will ask him to produce another sample to see what we are dealing with, but I think we will haev to do tesa.  
I wish I had known about this procedure before he had the vr


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Quick question and don't read anything much into it coz it's not uncommon for me to get odd cravings anyway....but I really really feel the need to drink coffee. Now I haven't drunk coffee for years and years and obviously I'm not going to have any caffeine stuff so I was wondering if any of you know of any good decaf stuff out there? We've got Siansbury's, Waitrose and Tescos not too far away so should be able to get most brands but if I'm going to send DH out to get me some then I need to tell him exactly what to get. I do try and get organic most of the time and I have organic coffee in the house for visitors....well actually the only person who drinks it is the piano tuner but it's the regular caffeine stuff.

I'm sure I've heard the odd talk about lates etc etc (not that I can have them with milk in...black for me)   so thought you might have ideas.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-You talking about willys again  

Potsworth-Welcome hun good to see another sewer mouth is joining the thread  

Wildcat-Can you make me a mantle piece decoration....plllleaasseeeeeee   i love them and your tree


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Potsworth - Welcome to the Woking thread! 4-5 months doesn't seem too bad for a wait - when I joined last year I was told 8 months! Time flies by though once you have the date for the initial consult in your diary. I've added you to the list!

Nvh - no this pregnancy has not been a lot of fun - but I'm not going to complain as I'm just happy to be here! every day is a blessing even if it's painful/windy/constipated/bleeding/tired etc etc! lol

Kt - sorry you didn't get any snowbabies - we didn't either as the 3 we had left over were not that great so the clinic advised us not to bother. Here's hoping you won't be needing them anyway!!!

Emma - the mantle thing is easy - just get some oasis from a flower shop and stick bits of leftover tree, ivy, holly and other green stuff from the garden into it - add in a few pine cones and some baubles and you are done! I'm USELESS at flower arranging, but these aren't too difficult - tall stuff at the back!

Minow - Any decaf coffee is fine - Nescafe or Kenco is pretty good.

Here is an updated version of the list - Please let me know if anything is wrong. Sarah can you give me your EDD please!

The Woking Ladies & Gents - Who's who

*Waiting to Start * 
Myra - 14th December d/regging
Strawbs
Nibbles (FET)
Sho28 
LadyTara
Karen 1975
Emerald
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali - February 
Miracle1978 
Luc 
Scaredy Cat - Appointment in Dec
Steffan
Citygirl
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 Apr
ballimac
Gretel - Starts Jan
Alisha
Monkeylove
BarneyBear
Fingersarecrossed
Jules77
babydreams219
NVH 
Hatster
Beanie35
Potsworth

*D/Ring *

*Stimming* 
Budgie

*2WW * 
Emma74 (FET) - Testing 15th Dec
Minow - Testing 15th Dec
Jellybabe - Testing 15th Dec
Bendybird - Testing 19th Dec
KTx - Testing 25th Dec

*Waiting for First Scan - BFP *
I wish - EDD?

*Beans on Board * 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/07
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddie - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD?
Sarah38 - (Au Natureal!) - EDD?

*Woking Babies * 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

No room for a tree and no mantle piece here.....  got 2 Christmas cards today though and they are on the shelf, that's as festive as we've got so far. Enjoying all your lovely piccies though


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Im no good at it ..plllleasseeeeeeee i can get the oasis tomorrow


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there girls

Am back at work today which is crap   and shouldnt really be on here  

Just wanted to say well done Kt on your fab embies - hope you are taking it easy and resting up   

How are the PUPO girls doing? sounds like you are all going to be testing early - very naughty   but hope to see lots of bfps soon

Minow - sorry - cant help but i drink the clipper organic decaf tea as supposed to be the best so i would go organic on the coffee too 

Emma, Bendy and wildcat - love the trees - we are getting ours this weekend  

nvh - glad you had a good weekend and got serioulsy trashed -   - hope your head is feeling better today

pots - welcome and hope you dont have to wait too long for an appt

We have got our implications early feb  - sure it will fly by!

Big   to everyone xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Welcome Pots   my waiting time was 8 months   so 4-5 sounds pretty good to me


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emma bring it all with you tomorrow and Wildcat can do it while we drink!!

I just watched pride and prejudice it was sooo lovely and romantic!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emma, when you have tested early which test did you use ?

  oh no some of my tree lights arent working

pots that time will fly by hastle them for cancellations i did, i was given Oct as my appointment date but hassled them so much it got moved to june!!


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Pots - pregnat until proven otherwise!
4-5 months will go quickly  - you will be busy getting all the blood tests/ screening done too which will keep you busy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-Hope your ok...well your not as your at work  

Bendy-Wildcat said she has loads of holly in her garden so thought she could bring it along with her  

Pupo is pg until proven otherwise...i think its a load of cr*p to be honest  

Bendy-Use the one the clinic gives me i will pick up some more tomorrow in woking as you know what woking are like if it comes up bfn for me they will say test on friday


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

ay?  u'll get some more from the clinic? 

i cant seem to find my last pack of tablets, got 4 left so i need to get some more tomorrow, i'll give them a call


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - did you have a nice lunch   Try and made a mantle dec of your own      

Wildcat - don't do it!  

Bendy - you really gonna test early too  

I'm just checking on ordering turkeys....first day at work and this is what I am doing


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - for a muffin I might be pursueded to come back with you tomorrow afternoon to do one! but I'll have to have promises of coffee all afternoon!!!  I have holly here - although I hate the stuff as it's bloody prickly!  

I recommend the tesco preg test to those who want more - you can buy 2 for £5 so they are a good price and they register hcg at 25 which is better than some of the other high street brands. Also easy to read and nice chunky bit to pee on so you can't miss!!!

Hi hatster - sorry you are back at work - not long now till xmas hols though!! 

I just made a leek and potato soup and it was delicious! yummmmmm


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh muffin it is then wildcat    

Bendy sorry i meant go to tesco's tomorrow and get 2 for £5   dont think the clinic would give me any more they would tell me off  

Nvh


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

i got all confused!

Tesco ones sound good, they pick up a small amount of preg hormone too.

Em, a whole afternoon of christmas decorating for a muffin, sounds good!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I've got a predictor one at home but from searching ontinternet it seems that it picks up at 50 so not so good for an early test! Bummer. Either I have to go and buy some more (but kinda feel I'm tempting fate there) or gota wait. Serves me right for even thinking about it I guess!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - you joining wildcat and sho in their muff diving antics  

Wildcat - the M&S at carmberly - have you been    is it easy to park and run in   its open til midnight all week
and want to order my turkey so might go tonight.  

Haster - crap being back at work eh


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

NVH....  I know what you mean about the Vas Reversal.  If I could warn people I would tell them don't waste the money!!!!   Hardly anyone gets pregnant after them.  I was on a message board for a year and half and only 2 girls got preggo on their own!!!!  It's so sad.  They just keep trying and keep getting let down.  It's nice to have the excitement back.  Right before the surgery and after it's so exciting because you think it's going to happen.   After 5 months I lost the excitement.  NOW I have baby on the brain again since we have picked out a clinic.   I hope he isn't blocked. He was so willing to have the surgery and he handled it so well. I just hope it's anti-bodies and we have to have ICSI.  I don't want to have to break the news to him they want another chunk of his bits.   Ha  Ha!!!  

Potsworth....When i called the clinic they didn't give me a time-frame. They just said it will be quicker because I am doing the egg-share program.  And since that gets more people through at one time I should get an appointment quicker.   SO now....I'm just waiting for the call from WOKING.    Come on phone....ring!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-You can come back to mine too if you want  

Nvh-Wash your mouth out with soap  

Potsworth £5k including drugs for ivf i think think icsi is another £1000


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nvh - yeah the one at camberly is really good - its HUGE and very easy to park and run in - I think they are open till 10pm most nights. 

Bendy - I'm a sucker for a free muffin LOL


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I found this interesting - you probably all already know it all but I'm a bit slow on the uptake sometimes!  
The average HCG levels if preg are:
25mlu @ 10dpo
50 mlu @ 12dpo
100mlu @ 14dpo

Now how do we work out dpo? Do we count the day of transfer as day 1 or the day after as day 1 or am I barking up the wrong tree all together?

Not that i'm going to test early of course   just like to get things clear in my head!

Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

What level are wokings tests then


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Don't know, doesn't seem to say.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat - they are open til midnight all week so gonna go tomorrow night now, thanks!

Babydreams - I know what you mean....what a waste of time the VR was, we waited about a year and a half trying foolishly get
get pg naturally.  My dh knows he'll probably have to have his bits cut open again but he doesn't  mind as long as he's put to sleep.
I wish the cons at the time told us about tesa/pesa - bloody ar*e hole!     I hope all is ok with your dh though! they can 
do wonders these days.  Hope you've got him on high dosages of zinc & vit c    my dh also takes wellman.

Speaking of egg share, my friend has asked me to find out about egg donation cause she said she may aswell donate her eggs and help
someone if she can.  Ahhhh bless her!

Minow - i think ec is classed as ov

Emma -


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh thats nice of your friend to do that


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok just searched for the WOking brand and it appears to be 25


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

So what are boots then  
and clearblue


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - Yeh she is lovely.  She's single unfortunately and said she can't see her having children so her eggs may aswell
go to good use.  She doesn't mind at all as long as the money is good.  Not even sure about the legalities of it all to be honest.
I'm sure you're not 'allowed' to sell your eggs over here are you    how does one go about it


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

minow


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

That means if EC was classed as Ov then counting the day after EC as 1, 10 days past would have been Saturday for me! In that case Woking would be getting me to test 16 days past Ov  

Even if I count ET as Ov then counting the day after ET as 1, 10 days past would be today. SO my predictor one that says it does 50 should be picking up on Wed, or use the WOking one early...or buy some others....or be good...oh dear what to do


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Not sure


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Minow im lost!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

So where are we meeting tomorrow??


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Minow - egg collection is day zero

Just popped over to the egg/sperm donation thread...felt really out of my depth, came back here quickly.  Did post a question though
and then legged it    I hope someone can help me cause it would be great if my friend could help others iykwim.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I think CLear Blue is 25
Not sure about Boots

NVH this talks a bit about Donors
http://www.hfea.gov.uk/cps/rde/xchg/SID-3F57D79B-0878123C/hfea/hs.xsl/1205.html

From what I can see you can't be paid but can claim resonable expenses. I'm pretty sure you have to be under 35 and I think they like you to have had children. Obviously Egg sharing is slightly different on the having had children front.

/links


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Starbucks in woking honey, not sure where exactly but wildcat will give us the shopping centre details of where we can park


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Bendy I'm lost too!!!

I think I thought if I got myself totally confused then I might give up thinking about it and wait my turn.....not sure my logic is working!


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

NVH.  It does make me mad that doctors can do the reversals without properly informing you of statistics.  Or properly informing you of other options (pesa,tesa).    Our reversal doctor had a guarantee if you didn't conceive within 2 years  he would re-do the surgery for free.  Now that we realize it's not working.....we found out he killed himself.   So we just have to move forward.  I'm very fortunate though that my husband wants a baby as much as me. he hasn't been discouraged at all and just keeps looking forward!    The one thing that bothers me the most about it is the wasted year that you try.  BUT....it will just make us appreciate the baby more. !!!    COME ON WOKING .....CALL!!!!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

i might get ther a chicken out and see you all and walk past   

whos going??


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

And im a bit worried about my three spots that i have too


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-You better not blow us out or else   and dont worry about the spots honey just come for a laugh


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Babydreams - I know its not funny but pmsl at your cons dying, not that that is funny, its just the way you wrote it.  Sounded like
he  purposley died to get out of re-doing the op for free    Your dh sounds like mine, he is just as desperate as me to have a baby
and will do what it takes to get one.  

I'm jealous that you're all meeting up tomorrow     hope you have a lovely time though    bet you all muff dive  

Minow - thanks for the info.  Stop looking at tests, you'll drive yourself   and you've got til friday! or so you tell us  

Bendy - spots can be a good sign too - ignore them.   The drugs always make me break out anyway    those cyclogest are   things.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok really am going to stop looking now but just in case anyone else wants to check any tests that are out there this site might give you some info
http://www.peeonastick.com/hpts.html

 I'll stop now NVH, honest!!!!! 

/links


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Dont scare bendy off..she is bricking it as it is


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - she'll love it, you should have seen wildcats and sho's eyes rolling when they were tucking in


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

im defo coming....what to wear.......no,i'll be there.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-you better be .......


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bendy - you had better come - can't blow us out a third time!!!  We are meeting in Woking Starbucks which is in the Wolsley place shopping centre.  If you go to the Peacocks shopping centre car park - it brings you out into the peacocks shopping centre - go to Faith Shoes and from there you go left then walt outside and across the square thing - starbucks is then right in front of you. You can call my mobile if you get lost.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat - you're house looks all cozy


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

WIldcat, I like the way your directions get Faith shoes in! All roads run to and from Faith Shoes!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Remember peacock bendy   im sure you wont forget that  

Yeah it does wildcat looks nice and cosy


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi All

Hope you're all okay!

Congratulations Kate, take it easy and try to enjoy your 2ww (or at least enjoy being off work!)    

Congratulations to Sarah as well - is it starting to feel real yet?


Tash/Babydreams - where did your husbands have their VR done?  I only ask because my dp has his done at Woking and the surgeon (Mr Nageur?) recomended having some   extracted at the same time as having the reversal done as it the procedure is pretty similar and it doesn't add much to the cost.  It's a shame you weren't offered the same thing - at least your DH's are willing though - I think I would struggle to get my dp under the knife again!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

DH is finishing work for the day - YAY, how nice when he surprises me like that. TIme for tea I reckon, got jam and crumpets


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right i'm off home!  Been a hectic day at work (not)    Have been catching up at home though!  thats my excuse anyway.

Karen - my dh had his done in the Princess Margaret in Windsor.  Thats great news about extracting at the same time....what a good
idea.  Shame we weren't offered it    bloody money making b*stards! what a f*cking liberty  

Catch ya later


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

night Nvh

Hello Karen


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks! yes it is all cosy here - I have the fire on now so it's warm too! The sofa you see in the photo isn't the main one, we have a lovley corner sofa at the other end of the room - it's all squishy and soft. mmmmmmmm I do love my living room!!!!!

Of course everything runs from Faith! it's an easy store for us ladies to find! also I think it's on the right level to get outside - well I hope so anyway! If you get lost just find Faith and call me from there!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Is the shopping centre near the hospital


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bendy - yeah its very close - if you were coming out of nuffield onto the main road you would turn left then you come to a little mini roundabout where you would normally go right - if you go left there and follow the road you get to a set of traffic lights. Turn right here into a dual carriageway lane - get into the left side right away and take the first left into the Peacocks car park! easy!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Okeky dokey.....left left right left left........easy!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi again

I just got back from town and naughty old dh has had carrot cake and a big marshmallow cake with a cuppa, I dont think he's sick at all do you    

Im jealous that I cant meet you all tom   anyway I proberly couldnt afford a muffin and a cake too   

I just dropped off my scripts from Mr R to my GP, its nearly here now!  

Emma did you get my email ? I couldnt add you to my msn contacts it said you didnt have a passport  

Minow stop   yourself


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Emma, how are things with you?  

I know you've said you're not that positive about it having worked this time but I'm keeping everything crossed that you get a lovely surprise this week.  

Are you enjoying the time off work anyway?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Karen, yeah thats been the hilight really being out of the hell hole for 2wks  

Gill-Is it cause you are ntl and i am hotmail


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh i have got an achey tummy    I hope my af isnt on its way


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Its the drugs man!!   Bendy stay        poppit!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Tarango

What usually happens is the GP sends the referral letter to the Nuffield and they will then write to you with an initial consultation date, the initial consultation will be where they discuss your treatment and set a start date which is usually within a month or the next day 21 of your cycle whichever is sooner! However please be aware that the waiting list for initial consultation is about 5-6 months, it was 8 months for me but a couple of ladies posted on here earlier today are getting it sooner so hopefully you will get yours sooner too.

Good luck - you will like Woking, they have great staff, great stats and you will feel very comfortable there. 

Stick around on this board and join us!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Welcome Tarango

We're having ICSI cause of male factor.  My dh had a VR and now scar tissue is building up.  We have our follow up on weds after a bfn so will be finding out about tesa (sperm retrieval) as we will have to probably do this next time, so if you hang around you'll hear all about it.

Sorry ladies, sounding like a bit of a parrot today with dh's vr  

Wildcat - I know i'm not coming tomorrow, but when you drive out of the nuffield car park do you mean go left, and then a left onto the main road. So its left, left, left, right, left, left    Don't want bendy getting lost now  

Bendy - its the drugs man! As gill says!

Gill - I think your dh is really putting it on    he got caught in the act though


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

By the way, i found this that might be of interest to anyone who's having a follow up!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66634.0

Gill - you'll be de-regging before you know it


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nvh yeah you are right! I was taking it from the point that you were already out of the nuffield!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

See you tomorrow wildcat  

Left,left,left ,left ,right,left right ...yeah i know where im going now


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

One to many lefts missy    

Good night all


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm off to bed - after having had such a great start to the day I'm now bleeding.......I've not had so much as spotting so far in this pregnancy so things are not looking great. I can't quite believe Lyndsays gentle scan set it off. Off to the early pregnancy unit first thing in the morning

Sarah xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Sarah - hope everything is OK honey


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Evening Ladies

Just a quick one as it is getting late, not long in from work, firstly was due to meet you girlies at Starbucks tomorrow, sorry girls gotta work, i was getting my days mixed up, not off until Thursday, i was so looking forward to it as well, oh well have a great time and have a latte and muffin for me, maybe we can get together another time  

Sarah, so sorry to hear that you are having some bleeding, hope that all is ok, good luck at the EPU tomorrow  

Welcome to the new girls, you will get loads of support from this thread, the girls are all great, if not a little mad   but i love them all  

Emma, Minow, Bendy, hope all is ok  

Wildcat, love the decorations and tree  

Kt, good luck hun, keep those feet up  

Sho, hope you had a good time at the concert 

Hi Nvh, Gill, Alisha, Ali, Monkey, Barney, Cheesy, Debs, Fingers, is that everyone, sorry if i have missed anyone

Wildcat, Emma, Bendy, Sho...have a fab time tomorrow

That was supposed to be quick, boy you girls are busy bees...........xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Sarah - Really hoping all is ok for you and little one.    

Had another bad night's sleep.....getting nervous! Silly I know but it almost feels like I've got and exam coming up and I don't know if I've done enough work to pass!   I'm getting mil on the phone every day now asking how I am...I have asked her not to as it feels like pressure but bless her I know it's coz she cares so much. Getting a bit stressed about the thought of the result and then having to work Saturday and Sunday. The trouble is my work is so public. That's part of what the dream was last night...I was playing and all around me were babies. I suppose I should have seen the funny side of it as they all started to cry (I don't think it was my playing!) and so you couldn't hear me and their parents just weren't doing anything about it. (Not that I was worried that I couldn't be heard just that they weren't comforting the babies) I wanted to stop and pick them all up but there were so many and I couldn't work out how I'd hold them all. It seemed very stressful at the time! So I woke up again in another hot flush (getting them most nights at the moment) to find that between them DH and the 2 cats had me pinned into the bed so tightly I couldn't get out from under the duvet which made me panick, then my boobs started hurting and the more stressed I got the more I realised I needed a wee very urgently...ended up nearly throwing them all off or out of the bed as I lept up to run downstairs...of course moved too quickly so as I got to the door everything went black and I had to stand there clinging onto the door frame....did DH wake up?!!!
Still I did make it to the loo in time thank goodness but sleep was over me then so been up since 5am!

Ho hum!

Hope you all have nice days ahead of you. Enjoy your meet up....hope everyone finds it ok!  

Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sarah-Good luck today honey, take comfort in the fact wildcat is still bleeding and bled heavily and she is nearly 4 mths pg      thinking of you hun, and i hope you dont get that awful news after seeing your little one yesterday  

Minow-Just test today


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi, things have settled a bit this morning. I spoke to Rachel at Woking at 7.30 and she suggested just waiting to see what happens for now. A scan won't prevent anything happening and to start with I'll tell more from how my loss develops or stops to know whats going on. I can see the logic in that but it means I have to stay very calm and positive which is much easier this morning than it was last night.

I've told work not to expect me til the end of the week as I know I won't be able to concentrate anyway

Hope all you PUPO girls are staying positive and feeling well.

Sarah xxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi all! no time for personals but will catch up later

Hi to new people

Emma I've pmed you!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho pm'd you back  

Sarah-This is the most scary time i think once you have your bfp as when you have suffered a loss before a bit of blood always freaks you out   im sure all is well as its settling down. if you feel you need a scan though honey then do it as it will make you feel better..oh and rest


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks Emma, you're a star. I'd go mad without you all. 

Have a lovely day, those who are meeting up for coffee

Sarah


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sarah-Your welcome to come honey, for a sit down,coffee and a chat if you want to were meeting at 11.00 at starbucks in woking


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi All

Sarah, try not to worry hun about the bleeding as Rachel said a scan won't prevent anything from happening although it does help put your mind at rest as you can see a heartbeat. I bled at 7 weeks for 22 days, then again at 12 weeks and I'm still bleeding from that! Every day, every time I wipe it's there and BB is just fine. Doesn't stop the worry but know that bleeding doesn't always mean something bad is going to happen.

OK so it's back to 11am now for the meeting!  Bendy - have you got that??  I will probably be in Woking a little earlier than this as I have to take some jeans back to a shop so you can txt me when you get there if you don't find me in Starbucks! 

Minow - sorry to hear you had a pants dream.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning all

ladies enjoy your meet up and chats  

Sarah - sorry to hear about the bleed and agree with what alls been said but personally I'd go and have a scan  

Myra - sorry you've had to go into work love, nothing worse when you think your actually off   

love and hugs to all, I suspect it will be busy after gossip time   

cheesyb
xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Sarah   must be so hard, but as the others have said, esp wildcat who can speak from experience that blood is not
always bad news.  Hope it settles down, I really do.  

Emma - hows you doing    

Minow - i agree with emma, just do the test...its looking good with all those dreams and ofcourse the big 'o' dream.  I know what you 
mean about not sleeping and it feeling like you have an exam to take.  Thats exactly how I felt except it feels as though you haven't revised
enough.  At least with an exam your result is definately in your control.  

Cheesy - hows babybel  

Myra - sorry you got your dates mixed up   and you have to work instead

The guy who's daughter who was doing a FET at the same time as me is over from Belgium today.  He asked me how i was and then told me his daughters tx was postponed, looks like her lining wasn't thick enough.  I kinda gathered that from his hand movements as I don't think he actually wanted to say it   think he felt  

Enjoy your muff diving today    and some lovely lattes!  Sho - you going for the ginger bread ones again  

We have our christmas lunch today - yum!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

tash, where's your lunch today?

Is it actually you work do? We dont have one here, surprise, surprise   so like to hear of others


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Tash - I'm intregued (sorry can't spell!) as to how you manage to do hand signals for womb lining! Poor chap though, it can be hard for them to talk about it sometimes. DH is so lucky that the guy he had to tell at work knows about it all as his brother has been through it all and has lovely twins (mind you they are about 10 now I think so it was a long time ago)

I can't test today as DH has had to go into the city and I really want him here so gona try and forget about it (ha ha) for now! It's odd having dreams you remember as I don't usually but I think any sort of worry can do that to you. If it was an exam I would be cramming today!  

RIght now it must be time for 2nd breakfast of the day! (I just seem to need to eat all the time as well....could just be that I'm a   of course! )

DO you get ginger bread lattes then?   sorry not well up on lattes or muffs....all sounds very lovely though!

Mx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Morning girls

Sorry I haven't been around for a few days, unfortunately I have been back in hospital!  Haven't had a chance to catch up with everything yet but just wanted to let you know that I won't be joining you for coffee today.  Hope to see you all another time though.

Have a good time.

xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Minow  

Hi Beanie, hope its nothing too serious love and you are well on the road to recovery  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

It has just taken me over an hour to catch up yet again,

Welcome Pots and T, I dont need to repeat what the others have said but woking is great and stay with us in the mad house and hopefully your appointment will be here in no time I cant believe it was this time last year I was referred and I am now on my second 2WW and my first appointment was 7 months away so honesty once you are in there systems it whizzes through.

Sarah sorry to hear you are bleeding I am sure it is nothing to worry about maybe something got nudged during the scan uts probably nothing to do with bubba but take plenty of rest and hopefully everything will be fine soon

have fun today girls I am still taking loads of rest even though i have now watched the whole of series one of grays anatomy now need to see if I can get series 2 on dvd as I am hooked

ktx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Beanie - sorry that you've been in hospital again, hope everything is ok.

Minow - the guy is from Belgium & his daughter has had a few attempts at ivf...he said her body wasn't ready and as she was
going through a FET I guess it was her lining.  Don't worry he wasn't doing anything weird with his hands.  His other daughter is
due to give birth any day now so can you imagine how hard it is on her.  

Cheesy - yeh they company lay on xmas lunch for us all every year.  A full 3 curse slap up meal and we have different time sittings.  It starts
today and goes on til thursday as there are lots of people here.  We even get vino and beer  

Kate - how you doing


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

cool Tash, enjoy my love


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheesy - i've ordered for my lunch chicken liver pate with melba toast (they also had leek & potato soup, prawn cocktail)  
Turkey for lunch with all the trimmings and then fruits of the forest cheescake.  They had christmas pudding and lemon posset too.  Then mince pies all round.  Won't be able to move afterwards


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yummy yummy, now thats what you call a lunch my love


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

It sure is!  can't wait, am starving    You going for your usual swim   
Its gonna be quiet on here with out all the gossips    hope they find some cosy seats in starbucks cause
i reckon they'll be there for the whole afternoon.


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

wildcat's going shopping first so MrWildcat reckons it could be a long and expensive day 

The last time she went out for a coffee she said "Won't be more than an hour or so" ... half a day later ... ! ! !

Aaaaahhh to be part of the coffee-drinking classes


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello Mr WIldcat  

Tash, swimming tomorrow honey not today as leaving work at 4 for the midwife      got a feeling she may stop me doing it now as I have suspected SPD, getting it confirmed later


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Hi cheesy *waves* what's SPD ?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi MrW - i've experienced a coffee with wildcat and sho as you know and believe me its a loooooooooong afternoon, but good fun though.

Cheesy - whats spd    don't knnow how you can be bothered in this weather anyway.  Time to relax for you girl


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Here you go,   I have sciatica apparently well dx months ago but its got worse so they think its this or her head if fully engaged, one or the other so finding out later  


What is Symphysis Pubis Dysfunction? 
The symphysis pubis is the name given to where two bones meet at the front of the pelvis. The pelvic bone is roughly in the shape of a heart, and is actually formed by three bones, which are held together by very strong ligaments. 

The bones meet to form three 'fixed' joints - at the front (the symphysis pubis) and at each side of the bottom of the spine (the sacro-iliac joints).

Normally, these joints are not designed to allow movement. However, when a woman becomes pregnant, a hormone called relaxin is produced which loosens all the pelvic ligaments in order to allow the pelvis slight movement at the time of birth. 

For some reason, the ligaments occasionally loosen too much and too early before birth. This means they can't keep the pelvic joints stable so the pelvis moves, especially on weight bearing. All this is made worse by the increased weight of the growing baby and sometimes the symphysis pubis joint actually separates slightly. The result is mild to severe pain, usually in the pubic area, and is called SPD. 

What are the symptoms? 
The most common is pain and difficulty when walking. Some women describe the feeling of their pelvis coming apart. The pain is made worse when turning in bed or doing something that involves standing on one leg, such as climbing up stairs, getting dressed and getting in and out of a car. 

The pain is generally felt in the pubis and/or the sacro-iliac joints, but can also be experienced in the groin, the inner side of the thighs, the hips and in one or both buttocks.


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

I work with many people who I have colourfully described as a "pain in the pubis", I had no idea there was a medical name for them ! ! !

cheesy -> go to the sofa, go directly to the sofa, do not pass the swimming pool, do not collect cossie and goggles! So close now, it's time to go watch Trisha for the next few weeks!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Cheesy - get yourself refered to the Physio. they can give you a belly brace that will support your bump and ease the pressure of SPD (I've just binned mine as it was causing more problems with my back otherwise I would have posted it to you)


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I wish  

Still I finish work next Wednesday then its my time to chill and have lay ins altho hubby has decided to rip our bedroom out, floorboards and all and re-decorate, his timing was always shi*   so i may move to his parents for a month  

Thanks Debs   hopefully it isnt and hopefully its her head


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

oooh sounds uncomfortable cheesy, take it easy and do as the doctor orders.........  

Tash I a doing ok enjoying staying in bed and not working i have watched house under the hammer this morning and spent some time on the net 

Now planning on watching Garfield the movie..


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

enjoy Kate   I cant wait to be off to see this Vanessa thing, I hope the subjects are as good as you lot have seen


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

owwwwww! Cheesy that doesn't sound very nice.......Mr W is right .....sofa is calling   better go to it missy!

Now not that I'm ss or anything but think boobs are shrinking a bit again and feeling bit af ish so maybe not going to make it to test again....PANTS! Almost feel like doing test right now just so I get to do one ! Won't coz promised DH wouldn't do one without him. Was feeling so positive before - doing my head in all this up and down.

Sorry for the moan but on my own today so just had to get it out my system.....or at least try to.

Mx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Minow, I agree it is 110% brain damage


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

And I don't really have enough brain to spare!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

lost my post  

Cheesy - is that the tampax falling out feeling syndrome    must be really uncomfortable.

Kate - glad you're taking it easy, hopefully there will be lots of xmas films on next week to keep you occupied

Minow - you not ss'ing    You've been really   up until now so don't give up yet!  you know that af
sypmtoms can also be pg symtoms and you've had a lot more   signs so for.  hang in their girl only a few
more days to go.  The 2nd week is the worse and is absolutely ****e.  I feel for you....its horrible isn't it!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I dunno tash but something very odd is going on down there        I'll have to describe it as such later as I cant see a clearer way of any women understanding what I am going on about and the front of the pubic bone feels like I have been kicked by a horse and I have before so I know what that feels like


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

I always used to shorten World War 2 to 2WW and having seen wildcat go through it it seems oddly appropriate; there are bombs (albeit ones you stuck up your bum), explosions (of the gastric kind) and expansions into all sorts of new areas (though it tends to be tummy swelling rather then annexing the Sudetenland...)

Anyways, I digress ... Minow - keep your chin up and remember it's not over till it's over, there could be many reasons for the af feelings and don't forget you're probably hyper-sensitive to every twinge and pain right now.

If you really can't stand it any more go get a ClearBlue test and do it tonight when DH gets home, wildcat got a load of cheap tests from Ebay and to be honest they were rubbish and barely worked, but the ClearBlue ones (esp the digital ones) have been really good.

Good luck! ! !


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

It's so anoying when you loose your post isn't it. I do try and remember to copy mine first (especially if a long one) just in case.

Just keep bursting into tears again at the moment as well...absolutely no idea why! Tash you are so lovely coz you've only just gone through it yourself and probably really don't need me going on. Thank goodness there are people who understand though. I told my mil when she rang to not get her hopes up and she went all quiet on me I really don't need to have to worry about them as well. Christmas with 5 nieces though and all DH's family.....can I just shout please AAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
If I could just go to sleep now and wake up on Friday knowing one way or the other. This feel so bizarre, like some sort of limbo land.

Oh shut up Minow....I know I'm being cr*p so just tell me to shut up. Put this morning up....Fern and Whats his name can always cheer me up!

Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

By the way Mr W - at least I am spared the bullets this time! But I do love your annexing the Sudetenland....! 

How come you always know the right thing to say?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Cheesy, being kicked there by a horse...well it makes my worries seem pretty small and silly! As for the dangling t/pax....the joys of what we hope to look forward too eh?!
I keep getting very sharp stabbing pain down there, right in the middle of the front of the pubic bone...feels like someone is driving pins into it (hmmmm, anyone got a little doll of me I wonder?) and that's bad enough. It's happening now so trying to put it in context and remind myself that a horses hoof would be a lot worse!  
Mx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I wasnt kicked there by a horse but on the thigh and that was bad enough   

Keep positive love, I had low, low down pubic pains


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Minow you are going to drive yourself insane before the end of the week, try and put a really good movie on the tellyand that will then take at least 2 hours up from the day or hang on get waterworld wasnt that a really really long film over three hours.

Or how about a nap as that takes loads of time please try and do something to fill the time friday will be here before you know it I promise.

Take Care

Ktx

I am having a few laughs at the garfield film but it isnt as good as I thought it was going ot be anyone know a good comedy film


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I should think being kicked anywhere by a horse would be pretty bad!  
I was hit there by a cricket ball when I was about 9 or 10 and to this day I remember the pain.


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

KTx - Shaun of the Dead always makes me chortle, Love Actually, Trading Places or anything by Mel Brooks (Young Frankenstein is hilarious!!)

I used to play field hockey as a young 'un and always remember the scream of pain from our goalie after a lofted attempt at goal caught him squarely in the clangers from no more than three feet away, it was a bit like an anguished hoot followed by collapsign and rolling around...

Minow: I watch too many episodes of the World at War  I was actually thinking the other night that "Lebensraum for beginners" might be a fitting title for a book on pregnancy


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

cheesyb said:


> I wasnt kicked there by a horse but on the thigh and that was bad enough


I wasn't kicked 'there' but have been kicked in the rear end by a 17hand stallion - very comic value for everyone else as I ended up spralled over bails of hay with my @rse in the air 
Couldn't sit on my left cheek for weeks......

Minow - keep  hun


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

That was meant for the book title.....not the poor goalie!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Mr W I hacve love actually on dvd might be worth a go I might have to dig out the online version of dean gaffney doing his first challenge on IMACGEMOH and that certainly made me laugh. Shaun of the dead however I didnt really like - sorry bad sence of humour I have I know.

Do you reckon the girls are on lattee no 2 yet?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I couldnt connect with SHaun of the Dead either    sorry Wildcat, think I mentioned before anyway  

Probably on number 2 cause 1 has gone cold cause they are chatting too much


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Crying to have yourself a merry little christmas on tv!......Oh dear, how sad am I?!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Minow, dont worry we've all done it, perhaps not to that song but other daft things in the cold light of day


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

DOH how stupid am I it took me ages to work out what you meant minnow


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

My fault....without punctuation it doesn't make much sense!  

I just want us all to have such a Merry Christmas so it seemed all emotional listening to it! Takes very little to get me emotional at the moment though. Just been trying to work out what I am going to wear for the funeral next week...bed covered in clothes and no further forward and that set me off...honestly what I am like   I have a wardrobe full of black but I want to wear a green velvet jacket coz my uncle always used to and none of the black looks right with it, wrong length or wrong fabric...or maybe just wrong body today  

Right....lunch time anyone?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

already eaten mine


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

if your uncle always wore green velvet then i think that is a lovely tribute.

i wouldlove some lunch but cant get downstairs passed the builders finishing my bathrooms


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh KT - I'll send you some....soup?.......might make the keys a bit soggy though


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Anything there you fancy? Not a well balanced diet I will admit but best I could manage.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

looks tasty enough to me


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Sorry girls majorly busy at work so not had much chance to talk.

Kt - well done on being PUPO      

Minow - not long to go now - get DH to buy you a colouring book and some pencils - I've spent hours doing that in hospital just to waste time and because you don't have to focus too much it's not a problem. I find there is only so much reading and TV you can take!!

Deb   Hope you are doing Ok hon, how are things going at your house - are you on track for xmas?

Cheesy - sounds painful - take it easy - can't you get written off for the last few days of work?

MrW   "Lebensraum for beginners"  

Hope the latte crowd are enjoying themselves whilst we are slaving away!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeah they were meeting at 11 must be chatting for england, I'd say   

Dont work too hard fingers


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right back from lunch and absolutely stuffed and even had a glass of vino...feeling a bit wobbly now! Oh i could do with
my bed  

Got my list of questions in hand ready for my follow up tomorrow - can't wait.  How long is the follow up cause I reckon i'll be in there for at
least an hour...

Hmmmmmmmmm wonder what they are talking about


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

fingers - lol!! colouring books!! I'll remember that for wildcat  When my mum had a stroke last year she temporarily forget how to read so my uncle bought her an ABC book - she would have laughed if she'd known what was going on  (she's OK now just a bit forgetful).

When I was a child I always remember if I was ill my Grandpa would turn up with a comic and a bottle of Lucozade, it was alwasy my favourite part of being ill though I reckon Lucozade might be good for PUPO and pregnant women as it's got loads of energy stuff in it.

Being ill or laid up as an adult is just no fun  bring back sett drinks and comic-based reading materials!!!copy of the Beano

btw - heard from wildcat about 11ish and they'd all arrived and were already supping coffee, it;s now 2pm and I havenlt heard from her so I'm guessing they're still there ...


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Kerry try not too work to hard.

Cheesy yeah see if they cansign you off for your last week.

Thanks minow I am hungier than ever now LOL

Mr W I reckon you should by shares in Starbucks


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

afternoon working ladies oops and honorary ladies  

nvh-mine lasted about an hour with a chat with one of the nurses & embryologists - mr r will answer all your questions before you get a chance to ask them ..


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Alisha was that working ladies or a mistype of Woking ladies or did you actually mean working Woking ladies ? ? ?

btw - I'm not a lady, ask anyone


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

whoops never read it like that but apologises all!!


Alisha said:


> afternoon working ladies oops and honorary ladies


the latter one


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Yay - i love colouring in....and I'm quite good at it now! (seriously I love it when my nieces are doing it as it gives me a good excuse to and it's really theraputic)
I've bought my Sister a Rupert annual for her birthday so I've just read that and got Guiness Book of Records for someone else so been looking at that too.

Sorry for adding to the rumbles KT!

We've never bothered with our follow up before but will this time if needed. The path always seemed clear ahead up till now. Hope it goes well Tash, will be thinking of you. 

I wonder how many lattes and muffs have been consumed? Anyone's ears burning? I bet they put the world to rights that's for sure.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

alisha you dont need to appologise on here we are all nuts.

Mr W loved your reply to the lady who had an arguement with her dp

you are such a strong supportive person to us all promise not to go anywhere


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks alisha - i'm with MrC...I guess they get used to all the questions that we ask, they can be that different.  I have a whole
A4 page of questions and they font is very small.  I mught just give him the page and let him reel of the answers


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Afternoon all

I have just got in from work it was the Christmas party today!   poor old FC was sick so a crap replacement in the form of the caretaker stood in!  he had about as much ooomph as a cold rice pud!  

Anyway hey ho! hope the 'Latte louts are having fun without us!' 

Tash are you sleeping at your desk after that lunch yet   I have to admit I was a bit rude to Mr R at our follow up  

sarah Im glad the bleeding has eased, you put your pins up and DONT MOVE  

Cheesy poor you that sounds seriously uncomfy 

Minow-       calm down love   your getting in a right old tizz  

Hi Alisha how are you doing ? 

KT- Garfield?  

You will be pleased to know after my 'Am Drams' yesterday about money my lovely dh rushed to my plight and transferred some pennies into my account so it wont be like 'Bob Crutchet's' crimbo for me after all!   

Hi everyone else


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

MrW - Nothing wrong with a bit of colouring!! As Minow says it's very therapeutic!! When you aren't feeling the best and your concentration levels are shot to bits then it comes in handy to pass the time!!! Glad to hear your mum is almost back to her usual self. Lucozade is horrid - blllleeeuuurggghh!!

NVH - glad you had a lovely lunch hon. Good luck for follow up tomorrow.

Alisha - Freudian slip there!! 

Ktx - when are your builders finishing? 

Gill - glad you have some pennies to spend!!


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Gill - latte louts


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

The latte louts are back


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

nvh I'd be very tempted to just hand him the list   serioulsly though - as I felt slightly ridiculous referring back to my list and trying to suss out what's been answered!  good luck with that  

fingers -blimey you are always working hard mrs - I hope you get paid handsomely for your dedication!

Areee gill hubby came up trumps then   
Minow forgive me for saying but should you be reading your pressies? hope you're opening them carefully     

Kt nighmare do you have to keep making them cups of tea? 

just wading my way through some soup my dp made yesterday although it doesn't have any soupy bits as in theres no liquid   bless
my boss has not been paying me for all my hours   so have been chasing that up this afternoon  

hope you latte louts had a good gossiping afternoon


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey gill - glad you got your independance back...shame about the christmas party.

I have the worst runny tummy ever   It started on Sunday and its still here    the cramps are sooooo bad
that they literally bring   to my eyes.  Not sure if its the metformin or something i've eaten.  Although if it was the metformin
I would have had it in my 2ww or duing tx.  They used to give me a sore tum but calmed down, not sure if its back again  tho 

Oh well might loose some weight in the  process  

Latte louts  

Ooops hello emma, hope you had a nice time


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Alisha, don't worry I'm being very careful with the spines and pages. The people they are for wouldn't mind though....call it quality checking!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Had a lovely time thanks   bendy blew us out but no surprise there then


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Ooops, meant to say sorry to hear about the tummy Tash....miserable I know. Hope it clears up soon.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beanier-Hope your ok honey pm me if you need anything  

Sarah-Have you gone for your scan get it checked honey as i know you will be worrying 

Tash-Have a good pooh honey normally helps my a/f pains


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Did you talk about me  

Tash you sure its not cos you've been back on the booze and stuffing your face ??   poor you though! do you go for a poo at work? I would rather chuck a sicky than go at work!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - I used to suffer badly from holding everything in so now I don't.  I went to spain one year and got gastro, so every now and again I seem to get a dose of it.  They say once you've had it it never leaves you, so when I gotta go I gotta go.....although I don't come out of the loo until the coast is clear    They are very clean too which is good.  You could be right though with the alcohol!

Emma - pooing is not a problem....I don't have af pains, its runny tummy cramps.  Feels like I have holiday tum  

You know what they say about sh*tting through the eye of a needle


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah i do nvh thats what im doing at the mo..it might be met bum as if you eat anything spicy it makes you pooh  

Gill-Where have you gone


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Im here!!  Emma stop spelling poo like poor old 'Winnie the Pooh' he's not a s**t you know!  

Is Bendy ok?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy blows us out all the time dont you bendy


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello All

Yes us Latte louts are back!  Where is Bendy - she told Emma she was on her way!      naughty lady!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Alisha - I know - such a hard life!! Don't get paid handsomely   but am frantically saving up brownie points for next tx though... 

NVH - met tummy is horrible - poor you

Welcome back latte louts


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I hope she's ok  

Well what did you have?  and what did you buy?  and who went?  and what did you talk about?  come on spill please...................


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Glad you had a nice time ladies


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

what is bendy like she always blows you out, she does exist though as I have seen her at the clinic at woking on our first ec day.

Hope you all had a good time

The builders should be finished today but 2 of them havent turned up   but I am not paying them until it is all finished and all the rubbish cleared from my front garden.

One good thing of having the office downstairs the girls make them tea's and coffee's


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Gill - we had latte's, muffins, a sarnie, panini (or punani if you are sho) and a mince pie - not each! Didn't do any other shopping though so MrW your credit cards remain safe for another day.

We talked about ivf, FF and allsorts    Oh and WHERE BENDY WAS!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah bendy blow out thats what i will call her


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Bendy Blow out  

Bless her, hope she's ok


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - they probably talked about us all, nice things ofcourse eh wildcat and emma  

Kerry - met bum is horrible isn't it    its like you've got a bug or something.  I can only take 2 tablets but might have
to skip tonight dose to see if it does the trick

I hope bendy is ok and it just a case that she couldn't find you....maybe she did a sarah and forgot the address or went
somewhere else!  Or maybe she found faith and decided to shop instead.

So who was there then  

Kate - you should get them to wait on you    builders eh  

Wildcat - you bunch of muff divers and punani munchers  

Minow - you calmed down now


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

who gives a monkies anyway


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah who gives a sh*t


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

visions of Bendy having taken too many lefts....she could be half way to anywhere now...you get onto teh M25 if you go left too many times!!!

I dread to think what they may have said if they talked about us (or some of us anyway) probably best not to know!

I've calmed down again now thanks Tash....bizare how the panick comes on and then goes again...thanks to you lovelies for keeping me going earlier!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Oooo you lucky bunch! thanks for filling me in !

Off to collect my perscriptions now GP's just called to say they are ready! My Gp is the best   and he's quite dishy and he drives a Porsche!   back in a tick!

Emma do something productive and stop stalking me!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-Stop being so paranoid honey   we had better things to talk about than you lot


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

take a picture of him gill with your mobile and post it here, do it secretly so he thinks your a perve stalker


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I should think you had trouble finding time to talk if your mouths were so full of all that lot!.....or was it crumb showers across the table?!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

minow- me thinks your'e a bit full of your own self importance!!! 

Debs- how come you only come on here when I'm not online


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

No where ladies dont you know


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

never said a word


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oy it wasn't me who started the were you talking about us thing.......hormonally challenged woman here so watch out!  

We talked about nice things like world war 2 and colouring in


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah im definatly hormonal


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

very true we did indeedy   havent coloured in for years, may take it up soon as a past time but hope the vanessa's are as good as I read they have been


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Emma, try some colouring in....it's fab and I've now got some nice art work to put up on the wall!!!    9might pretend it's the neices work though!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah not long till your a ladddeeeee of leisure


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

where the hell was Bendy anyway she's never going to meet up with us is she?

Hello to the new ladies pots and Tara(sorry can't remember the rest)
Coffee was fab and so was James Morrison last night. I didn't fancy him before but I sure do now!!! What a hunka hunka burning love 

sarah- i hope you're ok and the bleeding is just like Elly's and is harmless.

PUPO girls i hope ALL of you are ok and not going too mad during the big wait. Stay calm ladies 

NVH- you  were missed as always 

Going to have to go back and re read, I've forgotten it all again.

MR W- i know a pain in the pubis as well


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Cheesy - you will need to do colouring in when you leave work - otherwsie you will get bored!  My friend bought me a colouring in and drawing book for my last 2ww - it was excellent!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Maybe we should suggest that Woking give out colouring books to take away for your 2ww...I'm mean the preg test is all well and good as a pressie but no good for most of the 2ww.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Cheesy- a friend of mine had that condition. she whined and moaned about it, even though she told us, that she had been told it was extremely mild. she said the mid wife was just ignoring her complaints about it. When she refused to have a natural birth they all ignored er and she delievered naturally. Silly woman!!! Yours sounds worse now than hers was at its worst if you need a brace for it. Hope it doesn't cause you too much hassle love


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

what an interesting idea. Minow you could turn that into a business idea. "2WW surivial kit"


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Watching "open all hours" and they just read a saying off some toilet roll (the stuff with thought for the day on it) which I really liked.

"Don't forget that yesterday was the tomorrow you were worried about the day before"

I don't know that could be bothered with thought for the day toilet roll but I like that as a thought.

Sho - I like the idea of the survival kit....what else would you put in it?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

relaxation CD

different food stuffs

milk tokens 

DVD boxsets that will vary accordingly and all of which will be comedy because laughing gets you pregnant don't you know

what else let me think....


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I'd put a headband in it to stop you banging your head against the wall when going mad


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

a cold flannel tocool yourself down when you get mad

a vibrator

matras from colonel zita

prunes for botty problems


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

I was wondering if the shows about In Vitro are still on Tuesday nights??  Someone told me about it a month ago and I keep missing it!  Just wondering if anyone knows if it's on tonight??

I think a 2ww kit is a great idea!!!  I'm no where near that point but am dreading it already!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yeah it is on tonight or no! Hango on was it last week they said it is on Wedensday this week. Ah can't remember. tonight or tomorrow hun, but it is still on


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

come on more suggestions for survival kit!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

You see I planned ahead in some ways...got deps in for gigs, filled the freezer with yummy food but completely forgot things like colouring in book and pencils (not good enough for pens yet!   )


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Sudoku!! that would be good for a survival kit


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

It's on tomorrow, I guess coz it's Royal Variety tonight


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blimey - didn't realise revealing my secret time wasting exercise would turn into a business idea - I have copyright!!!

Would add a robbie williams look a like to run around after me!!

Babydreams - don't think is on tonight but tomorrow and then it is on next Monday for some reason


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Blimey you can tell you lot are back with the speed of posts  

Sho - thanks    Vibrator    your dirty minx  I reckon a laptop and FF or maybe not, sometimes that could be worse    Glad you had a good time last night.
- Sleeping pills to knock you out for the 2ww
- Slave
- Porn
- Finger for DIY
- Big stretchy trousers
- Panty liners

Must rememer to buy one of those colour by numbers for my next 2ww! good idea  

Gill - don't dribble when you see mr doc now  

Emma - we know you've got better things to talk about than us    did you try a ginger latte  

Wildcat - was you sitting on the edge of yoru seat again


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks Minow!!!  I can't wait to watch.  

We have to have hysterically funny movies!!! That will get you through.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

FInger for DIY - Tash, you being rude again


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

trust you to lower the tone


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nvh yeah - and peeing every 20 mins - too much coffee!

Pantyliners - yeah need them now still


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I've got to work now   Well, in a bit, but aught to get myself ready. Put the heater on in the music room and tidy up a bit or there won't be any room for the pupil to stand or their mum to sit!
Such a cute little 6 year old coming. When she has a late lesson (not tonight) she comes in her Pjs so she can go straight to bed afterwards...bless!

Have fun chatting....I was wondering if the latte louts would have run out of steam but I guess they put extra fuel in so they can keep going!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Had 2 ginger lattes with whipped cream


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - you little devil you....bet they were lovely.  Did you have it all over your mouth  

Minow - have fun, should take your mind of your ss'ing for a while.  The little 6 year old sounds cute.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-im not like you


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

she stole my large latte NVH!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Latte thief


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

how very very dare you emma!  sho - hope you put madam in her place      mind you she's a bit hormonal so best
steer clear


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho's is as hormonal as me


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

True


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

MrWildcat said:


> Ideas for the 2ww kit:
> 
> - Gas pipe to hang out of the window to prevent "room clearance" which can, apparently, be blamed on embryos as well as cabbage and sprouts
> - wee pipe to run from 2ww'er to the loo and loo remote control to prevent having to stop the TV show/movie your DP is watching every 5 mins
> ...


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Well one was up and on the road at 9 am this morning, plan was to go to Woking to get Progynova tablets ans then straight onto meet everyone ...........only to receive a sneaky text to say the time had changed from 10 to 11......  finished at woking at exactly 9.46 and there was no way i was waiting around for over an hour so i came back home, well to my friends but.....i was, i repeat was going to bloody go till i got that naughty text.

KT...you know I'm real.....you are one of the only lucky ones to have seen me 

Love you all as always  

Blow out Bendy 
                  TM


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

take cover ~Mr W. you could be in trouble mister lol


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

mr w

Bendy you could of texted me back mrs


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

you could have had a look round the shops. Wildcat was there around 10, i was there at 10:30


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

could have done...i dont do shops on my own


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bendy - I was there a little early and there are SHOPS there to be looked at!!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh well. i know how it feels when you can't be @rsed. Nevermind. maybe next time


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Glad you Starbucks girls had a good time, sorry i had to miss it  

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Myra-  you'll hae to come next time. It seems to be 2WW feature. Let us know when you want to go for one


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Myra

Yeah it was nice thanks good to get out of the house  
Only 2 days till you start how you feeling


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

It wasnt that i couldnt be arsed....i just didnt want to wait for over an hour


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Sho, i will hold you to that hun  

Emma, i am scared s**tless, not sure why, maybe as i cannot believe its finally happening


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh bendy wildcat was there at 10am you wouldnt of been by yourself


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Bendy- it doesn't matter 

Myra- you can hold me to that  Don't worry too much. Once you do that first jab, its a piece of cake


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bendy doesn't love us any more


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Leave Bendy alone you caffined up bullies!    I was a bit worried about you Bendy  

Off to watch Jamies Christmas dvd now I am re thinking dinner slighty as his ideas are soooooo much more simple than i had planned and that means I can get p**ssed up in peace on Christmas eve! ho ho ho


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emma good luck for tomrrow, i'll be at work so wont be on here till gone 6


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bye gill love you

Oh and ladies when i test tomorrow please dont say im sorry blah blah blah as i know deep down this hasnt worked and i know my body..i wont be   after all i would rather this didnt work to have it work and loose it so i am thinking on the   side...you may think im a hard nosed cow but its just my way ok


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah, we were worried about you Bendy, cos we care! Next time I'm coming to your house to get you!!!!!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Right O Em's  

Ooo wildcat like the child catcher in chitty   'lollipops'


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Sho

Emma, sorry love but its in my nature to feel sorry hun, thats just me, wont beable to help myself, although i wont keeo going on about it


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

MrW - we're not allowed chocolate...maybe thats the why we all turn into      

Hi Myra - not long for you now

Bendy - now that we know you're ok we can tell you off     can't believe you don't do shops on your own.   Mind
you, if I was in a strange place I wouldn't want to go on my own either just  in case i got lost    maybe next time eh

Emma - yep i'm always hormonal  

Widcat/Sho should be in the 2ww survival kit too    

Gill - you creep    enjoy  

Emma - you a hard nose cow - never    I know what you mean chick...no point letting it spoil the festive season but if it has worked
then you'll bloody eat that hat if it kills you    We'll all get there in the end


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

ok Em


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah i will eat d/f's dirty pants


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Right o em- Not one bit of sympathy coming your way hun


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks sho that would be best me thinks

Going to lunch with a friend tomorrow and her naughty 3 year old..he always puts me off having children that should do the trick


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Tash, you ok hun, glad you enjoyed your lunch today, i am scared i am gonna inject myself with to much  

I am sure it will be ok once the 1st one is over with, will have to do it at work on Friday though as i am on a late shift


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

why am I a creep   sticking up for Bendy i assume, well Im trying to be nice 'how very very dare you!' 

Tash scared of getting lost shopping! Ive never heard such tat in all my life weirdo  

Emma in what way is the 3 year old naughty? I love cheeky naughty children NOT hurtful big bully ones!    

Myra you will be fine love, I was terrified the first time, but really its not that bad


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Stupid question, how do you have to store the Burserilin once opened, in the fridge or not ?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

My friends 2 year old puts me off. I usually get some sort of missile in the face!!!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

NOT myra!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Gill, thanks hun


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

aren't they a mean old bunch Gill


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Off home now...catch you later.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Laters nvh good luck tomorrow  

Bendy-Love ya  

Gill-Just hyperactive and doesnt take no for an answer


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Bye NVH 

Yeah we're terrible. All the coffee meets we organise. just awful people


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Bye Nvh, good luck tomorrow


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Sho when I started this new c**p job one little cherub took a dislike to me! the staff said it was just new faces and he didnt like change!  He  threw stuff at me whenever I walked by him toys, a spade of sand and even a handful of Jelly at lunchtime   I am pleased to say we are friends now! 

Yes bendy they are   and if the children in our care behaved like that they would be removed from the situation!  

Bye Tash


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

you should have put him in the sand pit


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho your so cruel


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

my children at nursery go on time out all the time!!

Im very strict


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Sho, lol

How sad is this, i got a christmas card off one of my sisters today, she actually spelt my married name wrong   so much for sisterly love


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

opps myra sorry to hear that

Bendy-I bet your good with kids you too gill


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, what a sad family, my own sister cannot get my name right, havent spoke to her for 2 years, maybe thats the reason, well in fact the other 2 havent spoke to them in 5 years or more, strange family i have lol, not bothered thought, just find it really sad as i miss out on all my nieces and nephews because of my sisters


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I have never wanted to do anything else! its great fun and very rewarding although the pay is naff   

Sho I would so loved to have buried him in the sandpit!   

opps Myra thats not good  

Right than whats everyone got for dinner tonight?  'aye aye fishy pie' for us!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Honey i disowned my mother as she is cr*p at being a mother so i would just tell them all to get lost and just concentrate on d/h and your lovely pooches


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Gill, dh is bringing chinese home tonight

Emma, thank you hun, thats what i think to


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Myra - sorry to hear that - emma is right though - tell them to b*gger off!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Right i am off for now, maybe catch up later, if not good luck for testing tomorrow Ems

Thanks Wildcat

Bye Gill & everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I might chicken out cheers myra


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

no you wont


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i might getting really bad a/f pains now


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

me too, have had them all day, she is on her way.....i know it too. Af is going to come half way through like last time but im ok with it too as im prepared this time


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-I got strong ones early on so try not to think she is on her way...hard i know but everyday she doest show is a bonus


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I get af pains still now - bloody witch       hang in there bendy


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

i want 3 days left on my ticker!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

EMMA AND BENDY       STOP being so negative     thoughts only please.

I wish you both everything you wish for yourselves

KTx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Im not being negative honest   im being realistic and i know my body its not a big deal it isnt my time yet..it will be though


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

As long as you are being positive over the long term, I know we all know our bodies but I really didny think I was going to do very well this treatment as I had far less and far smaller follies but I did 100% better so dont give up til the fat lady sings ---- and I am not singing yet


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i have a good feeling about you though kate you have done so well this time   
I know when im pg and im not just feel so normal..oh well will know tomorrow for sure


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

But it still could be dare i say it positive.......

Im sure it has worked for kate this time too, im normally good at working out who is and who isnt 

I will wish on a star for us all tonight!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahh thanks Bendy..will let you all know tomorrow   but remember what i said earlier   

Going now have a nice evening all


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

bye, im off now too.x

Might be on later .xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Lesson taught so back to feet up now!

Ok Emma, no sympathy from me tomorrow but ladies if it doesn't work for me then feel free to shower me with sympathy, hugs and kisses...I'm gona need them! (I'll have EMma's share as well!   )

Every time I think oh, no af feeling now, it's suddenly here again. It's comforting to know that others get it even when preg (although not nice for them at all of course) but as Emma says we do all get to know our bodies so well. and I guess after so many years of getting these feelings and knowing what that means it's hard to turn the brain off and say but maybe not this time.
I may or may not test tomorrow and I may or may not tell you if I do....keep you guessing!

How you doing Jelly?

Now who was asking about food? Jacket spuds and Marinated Tofu for us tonight....nice and easy.

Mx


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Just a quick one!! Hello to all,

I hope u get a surprise tomorrow Emma!! Will b thinking about u! That's all i'm saying!  

NVH - good luck tomorrow

I hope everyone is feeling positive     

Take Care xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Can we fast forward a week do you think then that would take the pressure off everyone....

Jacket Spuds who said that I havent had one of those in years


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm all for fast forwarding KT!

We often have jacket spuds...great, easy meal and yuuuumy!


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Sounds like the outing to Starbucks was fun - wish I could have been there rather than stuck in the office.

Good luck for your test tomorrow Emma - i really hope it is a really nice surprise for you but totally understand where you are coming from about knowing your own body. 

Minow - hope you're not going too crazy - I think it sounds really positive for you - but don't keep us in suspense if you do test. I can't imagine you will want to keep a BFP to yourself though - I know I wou;dn't be able to.

Myra - best of luck with starting dregs - that seems to have come round in no time, but I think that's always the case with everyone else's treatment. 

Bendy and Kate - hope you're doing ok on the 2ww. Thinking of you.

NVH - hope the follow up goes well tomorrow and will be interested to hear what they say. We're not going for one as yet - maybe when we are closer to next cycle treatment next spring but forgetting about ttc at the moment.

Hello to everyone else and have a lovely evening - I might attempt some mince pies but probably will end up slobbing on the sofa instead...


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Evening girls

Glad to hear you had a good time in starbucks you lucky things  - was it muff diving all round then? 

Just got home from crappy work   and wanted to wish those naughty ones of you who are testing early tommorow good luck!   

Nvh - good luck for your follow up tommorow hun 

Myra - good luck with the deregs 

I HATE being back at work and keep getting all   (i work with babies) - i hope this gets easier soon - roll on 2007 xxxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

i wish - what is your EDD? I need to update you on the list! Have you had your scan yet?

monkey  - mmmmm mince pies! I'm having spag bol tonight - nice and easy

hatster - yuk crappy work, it must be quite hard working with babies at the moment. 

gotta run, dh just called from the station!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hatster sorry that you are feeling   must be hard being at work.  i go back tomorrow and im so worried about my period coming while im at work as i'll be so upset.

Monkey i love mince pies, send me some ..yummmmmm


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

hiya ladies  

Just a 5 min warning again, so as you don't lose any long posts!  Will be creating a new thread for you in a couple of mins!
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

New home this way............................http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=78485.0


----------

